# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  |آموزش ثبت نام کنکور|

## AmirAria

به نام خدا و با سلام 

احتمالا خیلی از دوستان سال چهارمی با نحوه ثبت نام کنکور آشنایی نداشته باشن در حالی که فرایند خیلی ساده ای هستش 
و برای اینکار به کافینت ها و ... مراجعه کنن و بابتش هزینه بدن ، تویا این تایپک هم ثبت نام در کنکور رو آموزش میدیم و هم به سوالات شما عزیزان جواب میدیم 

اگه میخواید یه آموزش جامع و کامل داشته باشید این فیلم آلا رو دنبال کنید ولی روز یکشنبه با باز شدن سایت در پست دوم همین تایپک به صورت مرحله به مرحله آموزش رو خواهم نوشت 
لینک دانلود مستقیم فیلم آموزشی آلا

اما چند نکته که قبل ثبت نام بدونید خوبه و بهتره از الان آماده کنید 
1. برای ثبت نام کنکور باید اول کارت اعتباری بخرید ، برای هر رشته ای که میخواید ثبت نام کنید به صورت جدا باید کارت بخرید ، مثلا من برای ثبت نام تجربی ، زبان و هنر باید سه عدد کارت به مبلغ 22 هزار تومن خریداری کنم 
2. موقع ثبت نام اگر بخواید در هنگام انتخاب رشته مجاز به انتخاب رشته دانشگاه های پیام نور باشید باید یه کارت اعتباری جدا به مبلغ حدود 10 هزار تومن خریداری کنید که موقع آموزش بهتر توضیح میدم بهتون 
3. برای خرید این کارت ها فقط و فقط میتونید از طریق آنلاین این کارو بکنید ، پس یک کارت با رمز دوم و CVV2 مشخص داشته باشید با موجودی کافی 
4. برای ثبت نام نیاز به عکس دارید ، عکاسی ها چه عکس جدید بگیرید و چه عکس قدیمی اون رو روی سی دی براتون میریزن ، پس قبل از ثبت نام سی دی حاوی عکس رو دراختیار داشته باشید .
5. با شروع ثبت نام نیاز به کد سوابق تحصیلی سال سوم دارید که مدرسه بهتون میده ، از سایتی که خود آموزش و پرورش هم در طی اون مدت باز میکنه کد سوابقتون قابل دریافته
فعلا موری نموند ، پست دوم هم رزور میشه برای آموزش که روز یکشنبه ان شالله قرار میدم 
سوالی بود من و سایر دوستان در خدمتیم

----------


## AmirAria

1. اطلاعیه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش ( قبل از ثبت نام بخونید حتما )


*پيرو اطلاعيه مورخ 96/10/24* بدين‌وسيله‌   به ‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌   سال 1397 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي:‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)،   نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي،   دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيردولتي ـ   غيرانتفاعي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي   دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت   مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين   ويرايش اطلاعات *ثبت‌نام از  روز يكشنبه مورخ  96/11/01 (يكم‌ بهمن ماه 1396) آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان‌  وقت‌ روز يكشنبه  مورخ 96/11/08 (هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1396) پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد.* لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 اقدام نمايند. 

*الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را به‌موقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.
1-  مطالعه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام  (دفترچه شمار1) در آزمون سراسري سال 1397  (اين دفترچه همزمان با شروع  ثبت‌نام از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان  سنجش آموزش كشور قابل دريافت  است).
2- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org.
3- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشاني: http://dipcode.medu.ir براي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:
1-3- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي *ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 1396* با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي. 
2-3- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان *داراي مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي*   رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و   هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 1391 تا 1396 اخذ   نموده‌اند.
*تبصره:* دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1396 مي‌بايست طبق بند 3 فوق اقدام نموده و* دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال جاري كه تا تاريخ 31 شهريور ماه سال 97 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند،* لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به* اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون تاريخ 97/03/28* مراجعه نمايند. 
4- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر *(96/11/01 لغايت 96/11/08).*
5-  پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با  مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش  آموزش كشور‌ بر اساس برنامه  زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.
6- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزه‌ي امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.
*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 
ثبت‌نام  براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه  دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال  1397 و همچنين متقاضيان  تحصيل در آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه  آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در  رشته‌هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد،  منحصراً از طريق پايگاه  اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور امكان‌پذير  است. لذا داوطلبان لازم  است كه ابتدا دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام را مطالعه  نموده و در صورت واجد  شرايط بودن، نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري  ثبت‌نام در آزمون به  شرح ذيل، اقدام كنند و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام  برسانند.

*1- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1397:*

متقاضيان  ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال  1397، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام  آزمون از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين  سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از  شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي، مقررات  وظيفه عمومي، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط  ثبت‌نام اتباع غير ايراني و توضيحات  مربوط به سهميه ايثارگران كه در اين  دفترچه راهنما درج شده است، در صورتي  كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه  ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين  آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.

* 2- پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:* 

با  توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه  ثبت‌نام منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام  مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به  وسيله كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه  پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال است،  با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان و  پرداخت *مبلغ 220.000 (دويست و بيست هزار) ريال* به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري (شماره سريال 12 رقمي) اقدام نمايند. 
*تبصره 1-*   با توجه به اينكه مقرر گرديده است كه در مراحل مختلف فرآيند اين آزمون،   خدماتي از طريق ارسال پيام كوتاه به داوطلبان ارائه شود، داوطلباني كه   تمايل به استفاده از *خدمات پيام كوتاه* دارند، با انتخاب گزينه مربوط و پرداخت *مبلغ 5.000 (پنج هزار) ريال* به عنوان هزينه استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه، مي‌توانند از اين خدمات استفاده نمايند.
*تبصره 2-* هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون *مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروه‌هاي پنجگانه آزمايشي شامل:* گروه   آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2 (علوم تجربي)، گروه   آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه آزمايشي 5 (زبان‌هاي   خارجي) گردد.
*تبصره 3-* چنانچه داوطلبي* متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (با توجه به توضيحات تبصره 4 ذيل) ‌باشد،* لازم است كه به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي،* مبلغ 220.000 (دويست و بيست هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.
*تبصره 4-** منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي*   بدين صورت است كه داوطلب مي‌تواند علاوه بر انتخاب يكي از گروه‌هاي   آزمايشي (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي يا علوم انساني) به عنوان گروه   آزمايشي اصلي در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود؛ به عبارت   ديگر، هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند به طور همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم   رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني شركت نمايد.
*تبصره 5-* چنانچه داوطلبي *علاقه‌مند به شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام‌نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي ـ غيرانتفاعي* باشد، لازم است كه نسبت به* پرداخت مبلغ 110.000 (صد و ده هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.
*تبصره 6-* در رابطه با *نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي*، توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد. 
*تبصره 7-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام *علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه‌هاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي تهران،*به   اطلاع مي‌رساند كه در صورت اعلام رسمي وزارت آموزش و پرورش براي پذيرش   دانشجو در دانشگاه‌هاي فوق، موضوع در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون يا در   زمان انتخاب رشته اطلاع‌رساني خواهد شد.
*تذكرات مهم:*
1- *دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي* *حداكثر تا تاريخ 97/06/31*و يا دارا بودن ديپلم نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي كليه داوطلبان الزامي است.
2- *دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه‌اي** و كاردانش* *كه فاقد مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي يا كارداني هستند*   حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را ندارند و در صورت ثبت‌نام در   آزمون به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد.
3-* در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 پذيرش دانشجو در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي*:   آهنگسازي، ادبيات نمايشي، ارتباط تصويري، بازيگري، طراحي پارچه، طراحي   صحنه، طراحي صنعتي، طراحي لباس، عكاسي، كارداني هنرهاي تجسمي، كتابت و   نگارگري، مجسمه سازي، موسيقي نظامي، نقاشي، نمايش عروسكي ، نوازندگي موسيقي   ايراني و نوازندگي موسيقي جهاني در گروه‌ آزمايشي هنر به صورت متمركز و  با  شرايط خاص صورت مي‌پذيرد. لذا *توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص* از طريق اطلاعيه‌هاي مربوط *در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد.*   به عبارت ديگر، اين رشته‌ها از رديف رشته‌هاي مربوط به پذيرش نيمه‌متمركز   خارج گرديده و اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي رشته‌هاي فوق در شهريور ماه سال   97 همزمان با نتايج ساير رشته‌هاي متمركز اعلام خواهد شد.
4-*متقاضياني   كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 63-64 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌  (دوره‌‌  روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌  باشند،**حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397 را نخواهند داشت.*
5*- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1396 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)* در صورت ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1397*   منحصراً مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره‌هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)،   نيمه حضوري، پيام نور، غيرانتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي)* بوده و فقط در اين دوره‌ها گزينش خواهند شد.
6- بر اساس ضوابط،* دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1396 دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي*   در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 97 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه   اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون   مذكور باشند و ثانياً *حداكثر تا تاريخ 96/12/20** نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند.* بديهي   است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين   شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در   رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.

*ج) آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام:*
داوطلبان  مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه  دفترچه راهنما مدارك يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در  تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله  فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در  دفترچه آماده نمايند.
داوطلبان،  در صورت تمايل به ويرايش  اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي، لازم است كه با وارد نمودن  اطلاعات درخواستي نسبت به  مشاهده و ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي بر اساس  دستورالعمل به شرح ذيل اقدام  نمايند.

*الف-* *آن دسته از داوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي نيستند*،* اجازه ويرايش كليه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود را دارند.*
*ب-**آن دسته از داوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند*،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛** اما اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.*
*توجه:*   شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري، در دفترچه راهنماي شماره 1   آزمون درج شده است و هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام اين آزمون،   به صورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك ‌‌سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و   اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور   (سايت سازمان) و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.
ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org يا با شماره‌ تلفن گوياي‌:  42163 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.


 2. لینک دفترچه شماره یک


```
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar97/register/SARASARI-1397-1.pdf
```

3. مهم : میخواستم بشینم آموزش بنویسم که دیدم سازمان سنجش توی یه دفترچه کامل و با زبان خودمونی توضیح داده روند ثبت نام رو ، خدا خیرشون بده  :Yahoo (4): 
http://www6.sanjesh.org/download/sar...newversion.pdf

----------


## AmirAria

اطلاعیه پست بالا رو بخونید مهمه 
ثبت نام از ساعت 16 شروع میشه

----------


## سمیرا66

سلام.دوستان من سال 84 دیپلم گرفتم و مدارک فارغ التحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم رو دارم لازم نیست برم سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir/؟
چون رفتم مشخصاتم رو زدم مینویسه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است.

----------


## va6hid

> سلام.دوستان من سال 84 دیپلم گرفتم و مدارک فارغ التحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم رو دارم لازم نیست برم سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir/؟
> چون رفتم مشخصاتم رو زدم مینویسه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است.


  احتمالا کد دانش آموزشیتون تغییر کرده یا اشتباه میزنید. 
کدملی رو هم تست کنید.

----------


## سمیرا66

> احتمالا کد دانش آموزشیتون تغییر کرده یا اشتباه میزنید. 
> کدملی رو هم تست کنید.


کلا منظورم اینه که این سایت چی میده؟معدل و ریز نمرات و اینا؟اینا رو همه رو اصلشون رو دارم دستم.اخه کد دانش اموزی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم هر دو همون هست.بعید میدونم تغییر کرده باشه.

----------


## va6hid

> کلا منظورم اینه که این سایت چی میده؟معدل و ریز نمرات و اینا؟اینا رو همه رو اصلشون رو دارم دستم.


جداگانه هم برای سوم و هم برای پیش باید همچین صفحه ای براتون باز بشه مثل عکس و
بعد باید شما با کارنامه ای که از مدرسه دارید چک کنید ببینید نمره ها یکی هست یا نه ...
 اگه بود تایید میزنید و بهتون یه کد 15 رقمی میده که توی ثبت نام کنکور سنجش باید اون کد رو وارد کنید.

----------


## سمیرا66

> جداگانه هم برای سوم و هم برای پیش باید همچین صفحه ای براتون باز بشه مثل عکس و
> بعد باید شما با کارنامه ای که از مدرسه دارید چک کنید ببینید نمره ها یکی هست یا نه ...
>  اگه بود تایید میزنید و بهتون یه کد 15 رقمی میده که توی ثبت نام کنکور سنجش باید اون کد رو وارد کنید.


پس حالا من چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## va6hid

> پس حالا من چیکار کنم؟


گفتم ک کد دانش آموزی یا کد  منطقه رو اشتباه زدید ... اگه ندارید برید اموزش و پرورش :Yahoo (65):

----------


## سمیرا66

> گفتم ک کد دانش آموزی یا کد  منطقه رو اشتباه زدید ... اگه ندارید برید اموزش و پرورش


اشتباه که نزدم.همون چیزی که رو مدارکم هست رو زدم.من استرس دارم که چون 12 سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم مدارکم تو سیستم نباشه کلا :Yahoo (101): تا فردا استرس رو تحمل کنم فردا برم اموزش پرورش ببینم چی میگن.تو ثبت نام قسمت فارغ التحصیل رو بزنم بازم این مدارک لازمه یعنی؟فوق لیسانس دارم.

----------


## mehdimhm

> اشتباه که نزدم.همون چیزی که رو مدارکم هست رو زدم.من استرس دارم که چون 12 سال پیش دیپلم گرفتم مدارکم تو سیستم نباشه کلاتا فردا استرس رو تحمل کنم فردا برم اموزش پرورش ببینم چی میگن.تو ثبت نام قسمت فارغ التحصیل رو بزنم بازم این مدارک لازمه یعنی؟فوق لیسانس دارم.


با حفظ خونسردی فردا به اداره آموزش و پرورش رجوع کنید
همه چی اکی میشه
دیدم که میگم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## سمیرا66

[QUOTE=mehdimhm;1266203]با حفظ خونسردی فردا به اداره آموزش و پرورش رجوع کنید
همه چی اکی میشه
دیدم که میگم :Yahoo (1): [/QUOTE
ممنونم.بله درست میشه
اما همش استرس دارم نذارن من کنکور شرکت کنم بگن شما خیلی پیر هستی :Yahoo (68): میدونم که اینجوری نمیشه ها ولی استرسه دیگه :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## 76farshad

من دو سال قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم الان فارغ التحصیل نظام ترمی واحدی هستم یا نظام قدیم؟؟؟ دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## amin1441

> من دو سال قبل فارغ التحصیل شدم الان فارغ التحصیل نظام ترمی واحدی هستم یا نظام قدیم؟؟؟ دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید


احتمال 99% ترمی واحدی هستی. نظام قدیم فک کنم برمیگرده به حداقل 10 سال پیش...!

----------


## Merlin021

*سلام دوستان ,فرد عینکی باید عکسش حتما با عینک باشه ؟
و اینکه دیپلمی که پارسال 95-96  گرفتیم نظام قدیم محسوب میشه ؟ 
*

----------


## AmirAria

میخواستم بشینم کلی بنویسم آموزش رو ولی سازمان سنجش با انتشار دفترچه جدید کار رو راحت کرد ، از پست دوم دانلود کنید

----------


## mehdimhm

[quote=سمیرا66;1266229]


> با حفظ خونسردی فردا به اداره آموزش و پرورش رجوع کنید
> همه چی اکی میشه
> دیدم که میگم[/quote
> ممنونم.بله درست میشه
> اما همش استرس دارم نذارن من کنکور شرکت کنم بگن شما خیلی پیر هستیمیدونم که اینجوری نمیشه ها ولی استرسه دیگه


پیر کدومه؟
۶۶سالتونه مگه :Yahoo (4): ؟

----------


## m a h n a z

[quote=سمیرا66;1266229]


> با حفظ خونسردی فردا به اداره آموزش و پرورش رجوع کنید
> همه چی اکی میشه
> دیدم که میگم[/quote
> ممنونم.بله درست میشه
> اما همش استرس دارم نذارن من کنکور شرکت کنم بگن شما خیلی پیر هستیمیدونم که اینجوری نمیشه ها ولی استرسه دیگه


یه تبصره هس که  می گه اونا که از 99 سالشون بیشتره نمی تونن کنکور بدن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SonaMi

> به نام خدا و با سلام 
> 
> احتمالا خیلی از دوستان سال چهارمی با نحوه ثبت نام کنکور آشنایی نداشته باشن در حالی که فرایند خیلی ساده ای هستش 
> و برای اینکار به کافینت ها و ... مراجعه کنن و بابتش هزینه بدن ، تویا این تایپک هم ثبت نام در کنکور رو آموزش میدیم و هم به سوالات شما عزیزان جواب میدیم 
> 
> اگه میخواید یه آموزش جامع و کامل داشته باشید این فیلم آلا رو دنبال کنید ولی روز یکشنبه با باز شدن سایت در پست دوم همین تایپک به صورت مرحله به مرحله آموزش رو خواهم نوشت 
> لینک دانلود مستقیم فیلم آموزشی آلا
> 
> اما چند نکته که قبل ثبت نام بدونید خوبه و بهتره از الان آماده کنید 
> ...



اقا دمت گرم لطف کردی 
سوالی که ذهن منو مغشوش کرده اینه که داخل این راهنما برای ما انصرافیا نوشته فرم شماره 3 در صفحه 59 دفترچه هستش اما دفترچه کلا 48 صفحه اس  :Yahoo (21):  
کسی میتونه کمکی کنه ؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Petrichor

> اقا دمت گرم لطف کردی 
> سوالی که ذهن منو مغشوش کرده اینه که داخل این راهنما برای ما انصرافیا نوشته فرم شماره 3 در صفحه 59 دفترچه هستش اما دفترچه کلا 48 صفحه اس  
> کسی میتونه کمکی کنه ؟


دفترچه قدیمیه منظورشه 
صفحش رو زیر خود صفحه نوشته

----------


## AmirAria

> اقا دمت گرم لطف کردی 
> سوالی که ذهن منو مغشوش کرده اینه که داخل این راهنما برای ما انصرافیا نوشته فرم شماره 3 در صفحه 59 دفترچه هستش اما دفترچه کلا 48 صفحه اس  
> کسی میتونه کمکی کنه ؟

----------


## AmirAria

وضعیت فعلی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.javaddd

سلام داداش یه سوال:
الان من کنکور ۹۶ اولین کنکورم بوده و الان فارغ التحصیل هستم..برای سوابق تحصیلی باید دوباره برم تو سایتش و کد بگیرم یا همون کد تاییدی که برای کنکور ۹۶ گرفته بودم رو بزنم درسته؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام داداش یه سوال:
> الان من کنکور ۹۶ اولین کنکورم بوده و الان فارغ التحصیل هستم..برای سوابق تحصیلی باید دوباره برم تو سایتش و کد بگیرم یا همون کد تاییدی که برای کنکور ۹۶ گرفته بودم رو بزنم درسته؟


جناب باید بری نمره های نهایی پیش تایید کنید و کدش بگیری

----------


## mehdimhm

> وضعیت فعلی


احتمالا اموزش و پرورش نفرستاده فردا یه سری بزن
شایدم کد اشتباه میزنی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## M.javaddd

> جناب باید بری نمره های نهایی پیش تایید کنید و کدش بگیری


خوب پارسال واسه کنکور ۹۶ تایید کرده بودم..الان دوباره باید برم و کد بگبرم؟تغییر کرده نسبت به پارسال؟ببخشید من یخورده وارد نیستم

----------


## Kyvan

ببخشید دوستان..ما که فارغ‌التحصیل ۹۲هستیم..ترمی واحدی هستیم یا نظام قدیم?

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام داداش یه سوال:
> الان من کنکور ۹۶ اولین کنکورم بوده و الان فارغ التحصیل هستم..برای سوابق تحصیلی باید دوباره برم تو سایتش و کد بگیرم یا همون کد تاییدی که برای کنکور ۹۶ گرفته بودم رو بزنم درسته؟


سلام ، کده فرقی نکرده 



> احتمالا اموزش و پرورش نفرستاده فردا یه سری بزن
> شایدم کد اشتباه میزنی


نه کد پیش دانشگاهی رو اشتب میزدم ، پارسال واسم همون کد سال سوم بود ولی امسال عوض شده بود

----------


## mehdimhm

> خوب پارسال واسه کنکور ۹۶ تایید کرده بودم..الان دوباره باید برم و کد بگبرم؟تغییر کرده نسبت به پارسال؟ببخشید من یخورده وارد نیستم


عزیز شما پارسال فقط نمره های نهایی سوم تایید کردید
امسال باید پیش رو هم تایید کنید
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید این معدل نهایی پیش رو تو کاغذ اصلی که کافی نت پرینت میکنه نباید بنویسه؟ یعنی فقط معدل سومو تو کاغذ اصلی مینویسه؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> ببخشید دوستان..ما که فارغ‌التحصیل ۹۲هستیم..ترمی واحدی هستیم یا نظام قدیم?


ترمی واحدی

----------


## AmirAria

> عزیز شما پارسال فقط نمره های نهایی سوم تایید کردید
> امسال باید پیش رو هم تایید کنید
> خواهش میکنم


داشتن کد به معنیه تاییده دیگه ، نیازی به تایید مجدد نیست

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام ، کده فرقی نکرده 
> 
> 
> نه کد پیش دانشگاهی رو اشتب میزدم ، پارسال واسم همون کد سال سوم بود ولی امسال عوض شده بود


داداش این دوستمون سوالش اینه که باید بری پیش تایید کنه یا نه؟
برای من که کدش فرق داره

----------


## mehdimhm

> داشتن کد به معنیه تاییده دیگه ، نیازی به تایید مجدد نیست


جناب من پارسال تایید کردم و یه کد گرفتم اون کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و مربوط به نهایی سومه
امسال هم رفتم سوابق تحصیلی پیش تایید کردم و یه کد دیگه برای سوابق تحصیلی پیش گرفتم که اتفاقا فرق داشتن با هم

----------


## mehdimhm

> جناب من پارسال تایید کردم و یه کد گرفتم اون کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و مربوط به نهایی سومه
> امسال هم رفتم سوابق تحصیلی پیش تایید کردم و یه کد دیگه برای سوابق تحصیلی پیش گرفتم که اتفاقا فرق داشتن با هم


اگه دقت کنی تو فرم پیش ثبت نام هم دو نوع کد سوابق تحصیلی میخواد

----------


## AmirAria

> جناب من پارسال تایید کردم و یه کد گرفتم اون کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و مربوط به نهایی سومه
> امسال هم رفتم سوابق تحصیلی پیش تایید کردم و یه کد دیگه برای سوابق تحصیلی پیش گرفتم که اتفاقا فرق داشتن با هم


کد سوم و پیش فرق دارن ولی سیستم سایت اینجوریه که باید تایید کنی هر کدوم رو که کد رو بده بهت
این آقا از پارسال هردوتا کد رو دارن ، مثل من ، نیازی به تایید دوباره نیست ، اگه دوتا کد رو نداشته باشن که اصلا نمیتونستن شرکت کنن تو کنکور 96

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdimhm


ترمی واحدی


مهدی کجا نوشته که نظام قدیم یا ترمی-واحدی یا فلان ، یه شات بده اگه ممکنه 
من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم ....
در ضمن اطلاعات اشتباه به مردم داری میدی ، نسل ما سالی-واحدی هست ، حول وهوش سال 79 - 80 ترمی واحدی ، در زمان های باستان 



*

----------


## mehdimhm

> *
> مهدی کجا نوشته که نظام قدیم یا ترمی-واحدی یا فلان ، یه شات بده اگه ممکنه 
> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم ....
> در ضمن اطلاعات اشتباه به مردم داری میدی ، نسل ما سالی-واحدی هست ، حول وهوش سال 79 - 80 ترمی واحدی ، در زمان های باستان 
> 
> 
> 
> *


والا تو اون فرم پیش ثبت نام زده نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی که ما دومیش میشیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirAria

> *
> مهدی کجا نوشته که نظام قدیم یا ترمی-واحدی یا فلان ، یه شات بده اگه ممکنه 
> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم ....
> در ضمن اطلاعات اشتباه به مردم داری میدی ، نسل ما سالی-واحدی هست ، حول وهوش سال 79 - 80 ترمی واحدی ، در زمان های باستان 
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## mehdimhm

> *
> مهدی کجا نوشته که نظام قدیم یا ترمی-واحدی یا فلان ، یه شات بده اگه ممکنه 
> من هنوز ثبت نام نکردم ....
> در ضمن اطلاعات اشتباه به مردم داری میدی ، نسل ما سالی-واحدی هست ، حول وهوش سال 79 - 80 ترمی واحدی ، در زمان های باستان 
> 
> 
> 
> *


البته گزینه دوش مطمئن نیستم سالی واحدی بود یا ترمی واحدی :Yahoo (21): 
ولی قطعاً ما نظام قدیم نیستیم و گزینه دوییم(خیابانی طور :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Samariii

> ببخشید این معدل نهایی پیش رو تو کاغذ اصلی که کافی نت پرینت میکنه نباید بنویسه؟ یعنی فقط معدل سومو تو کاغذ اصلی مینویسه؟



??????????

----------


## AmirAria

> ??????????


نه نمینویسه

----------


## Samariii

> نه نمینویسه



 اها. یعنی پس معدل نهایی پیشو تو کاغذ که به ما میدن نیست و فقط نهایی سوم هست اره؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> کد سوم و پیش فرق دارن ولی سیستم سایت اینجوریه که باید تایید کنی هر کدوم رو که کد رو بده بهت
> این آقا از پارسال هردوتا کد رو دارن ، مثل من ، نیازی به تایید دوباره نیست ، اگه دوتا کد رو نداشته باشن که اصلا نمیتونستن شرکت کنن تو کنکور 96


عجبا...من پارسال نمرات سوم رو تایید کردم ولی کدش رو ندارم...امسالم پیش رو تایید کردم...چجوری کد سوم رو گیر بیارم؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> عجبا...من پارسال نمرات سوم رو تایید کردم ولی کدش رو ندارم...امسالم پیش رو تایید کردم...چجوری کد سوم رو گیر بیارم؟؟؟؟


میری تو همون سایت وقت ورود شماره دانش آموز سال سومت که رو کارنامه هست میزنی بعد اون زیر کد نوشته شدست

----------


## Omoo

سلام من کاردانی رشته م فنی و حرفه ای است...میخوام بدونم برای ثبت نام مشکلی ندارم و یه کم راهنمایی کنید چگونه ثبت نام بکنم درحالی اصلا نوع تعیین دیپلم فنی تو فرم نیست و اصلا کد پیش دانشگاهی ندارم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سوالم به موضوع ارتباط نداره ولی اگر کسی میدونه ممنونم جواب بده 
> به نظرتون کنکور 95و 96 چقدر اختلاف رتبه و تراز داشتن؟مثلا سال 95 با فلان درصدها فلان تراز زیرگروه گروه 1 میداد امسال یعنی 96 با همون درصدها تراز چقدر تغییر میکرد ؟ و اگر این منوال رو برای 97 درنظر بگیریم چطوره؟


به هیچ عنوان نمیشه نظر داد به عواملی مثل جمعیت..سطح داوطلبا و ... بستگی داره

----------


## mehdimhm

> سوالم به موضوع ارتباط نداره ولی اگر کسی میدونه ممنونم جواب بده 
> به نظرتون کنکور 95و 96 چقدر اختلاف رتبه و تراز داشتن؟مثلا سال 95 با فلان درصدها فلان تراز زیرگروه گروه 1 میداد امسال یعنی 96 با همون درصدها تراز چقدر تغییر میکرد ؟ و اگر این منوال رو برای 97 درنظر بگیریم چطوره؟


دوست من هیچی تو کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست! 
سوالات ۹۶ تجربی به جز دینی چون توی بقیه درسها به مراتب آسونتر از ۹۵ بودن به خاطر همین میانگین درصد ها مخصوصا تو جامعه زیر ۵۰۰۰ کشور خیلی رفت بالا!
ولی ۹۷ چه اتفاقی میفته نمیشه پیش بینی کرد ولی احتمالا رقابت سخت تر خواهد بود به دلیل حساسیت این کنکور

----------


## mehdimhm

> به هیچ عنوان نمیشه نظر داد به عواملی مثل جمعیت..سطح داوطلبا و ... بستگی داره


به نظرم جمعیت و سطح داوطلبان تو هرسال نمیتونه جهش قابل توجهی نسبت به سال قبل داشته باشه جوری که تو جمعیت خودشو نشون بده!
بیشتر سر همون سختی و آسونی سوالاست

----------


## pedram7

من کارت ملی ندارم باید کد پستی رو چی بزنم ؟

----------


## AmirAria

> من کارت ملی ندارم باید کد پستی رو چی بزنم ؟


زیاد گیر نده ، کد پستی محل زندگی رو قبضا هست

----------


## Serat

آخر ما نفهمیدیم کد نظام وظیفه دانشجویان کاردانی(فوق دیپلم) که قبل از 97/6/30 فارغ التحصیل می شوند کدوم یکی از این کد های 1 تا 12 هست ؟

----------


## sharif.cfz

اونایی که پیش هستن کد ثوابق پیش رو چجوری تایید کنن و چجوری دقیقا  ؟ کی ؟ یکی توضیح میده ؟

اخر دفترچه یه فرم دیدم که باید تایید بشه از طرف اموزش پرورش؟ این دیگه جریانش چیه ؟

مگه ثبت نام فقط از طریق سایت نیست ؟

----------


## mahshid.r993

سلام دوستان من سال نود فارغ التحصیل شدم از پیش دانشگاهی میخواستم بدونم من میشم نظام ترمی واحدی یا نظام قدیم؟

----------


## mahshid.r993

سلام دوستان معدل کل دیپلم کدومه؟ مال سه سال یا فقط سوم دبیرستان؟ بعد این که من مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو سال نود گرفتم. نظام ترمی واحدی حساب میشم یا نظام قدیم!؟

----------


## Amiirsd21

سلام 
من ک اسمال پیش م تو بندهای 19-21 چی بزنم (قسمتای محل اخذ مدرک پیش و کد دانش اموزی پیش)

----------


## AmirAria

> اونایی که پیش هستن کد ثوابق پیش رو چجوری تایید کنن و چجوری دقیقا  ؟ کی ؟ یکی توضیح میده ؟
> 
> اخر دفترچه یه فرم دیدم که باید تایید بشه از طرف اموزش پرورش؟ این دیگه جریانش چیه ؟
> 
> مگه ثبت نام فقط از طریق سایت نیست ؟


کد پیش رو شما اواخر خرداد یا اوایل تیر تایید میکنید نگران نباشید 



> سلام 
> من ک اسمال پیش م تو بندهای 19-21 چی بزنم (قسمتای محل اخذ مدرک پیش و کد دانش اموزی پیش)


جواب بالا ، کد رو اون موقع تایید و وارد می کنید ، محل اخذ مدرک هم که کد محل تحصیل فعلی رو اگر مطمئن هستید تا آخر سال عوض نمیشه ( منظور شهر) بزنید

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سلام ..من پشت کنکوری ام برگه معافیت تحصیلی یه ساله هم دارم..کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام ..من پشت کنکوری ام برگه معافیت تحصیلی یه ساله هم دارم..کد نظام وظیفه رو چی بزنم


سلام ، فارغ التحصیلیت کی بوده؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سلام ، فارغ التحصیلیت کی بوده؟


شهریور امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم

فک کنم 6 رو باید بزنم

----------


## AmirAria

> شهریور امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم


کد 6

----------


## Serat

> آخر ما نفهمیدیم کد نظام وظیفه دانشجویان کاردانی(فوق دیپلم) که قبل از 97/6/30 فارغ التحصیل می شوند کدوم یکی از این کد های 1 تا 12 هست ؟
> فایل پیوست 77897


از پلیس+10 پرسیدم مشکلی از نظر نظام وظیفه ندارم
کد رو هم گفت برو دفترچه رو مطالعه کن من نمیدونم کدوم یکیش شامل من میشه 5 یا 6 رو میتونم بزنم ؟

----------


## TRACKER

با سلام دوستان ، این کد منطقه شهرداری چی هستش ؟من هیچ جا نديدم.  
بند 47

----------


## divarsabz

دوستان یکی جواب منو بده

----------


## divarsabz

من که برا غیردولتی خیر زدم برا ازاد هم شامل میشه؟؟؟
من

----------


## divarsabz

؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## AmirAria

> با سلام دوستان ، این کد منطقه شهرداری چی هستش ؟من هیچ جا نديدم.  
> بند 47


کد شهرداری محل سکونت  :Yahoo (21):  مثلا منطقه 14 تهران میشه 14

----------


## sepehrganji

> من که برا غیردولتی خیر زدم برا ازاد هم شامل میشه؟؟؟
> من


فکر نمی کنم گفته بود آزاد بعدا اعلام میشه

----------


## divarsabz

> فکر نمی کنم گفته بود آزاد بعدا اعلام میشه


مگه یکی نیس؟

----------


## Serat

> مگه یکی نیس؟


برای آزاد هم جداست
azmoon.org

----------


## دنیا99

سلام...بپه ها من فارغم میخوام برم برا ثبت نام الان بجز مدارک پارسال چیز دیگه ایم لازمه؟؟؟من کد سوابق تحصیلی پیشو رفتم از سایت دیپ دوباره گرفتم بجط اون چیط دیگه ایم لازمه؟؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

تشکر :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

*سلام دوستان هر سوالی دارید راجب ثبت نام بپرسید اگه بلد باشم جواب میدم*

----------


## Serat

> *سلام دوستان هر سوالی دارید راجب ثبت نام بپرسید اگه بلد باشم جواب میدم*


سلام داداش من یه مشکلی که دارم سایت اجازه نمیده دو تا قسمت زیر رو خالی بزارم در حالی که هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشدم با اینکه جلوشم نوشته (درصورت فارغ التحصیلی)
24 - معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی/کارداني (درصورت فارغ التحصیلی)
34 - معدل دوره کاردانی (در صورت فارغ التحصیلی)

معدل تقریبی تا این ترم جاری رو زدم مشکلی که پیش نمیاد ؟ خالی هم بزارم خطای زیر رو میده

بند 24 عدد اعشار معدل کل وارد و یا صحیح نشده استبند 34 دانش آموزان و فارغ التحصیلان دوره کاردانی باید معدل دوره کاردانی وارد نمایند

----------


## TRACKER

> کد شهرداری محل سکونت  مثلا منطقه 14 تهران میشه 14


خب شهرستان ها همچين کسی ندارن که :Yahoo (77):

----------


## AmirAria

> خب شهرستان ها همچين کسی ندارن که


شما لازم نیست وارد کنید

----------


## es.abolfazl77

سلام .کد نظام وظیفه برا کسی که ترم اول دانشگاه باشه چیه ؟؟کدوم شمارو رو باید بزنه

----------


## 86ali.z

*این کد تایید سوابق تحصیلیرو لازمه دوباره بگیرم؟
سال سوممه ثبت نام میکنم*

----------


## mehdimhm

> *این کد تایید سوابق تحصیلیرو لازمه دوباره بگیرم؟
> سال سوممه ثبت نام میکنم*


نه دیگه جفتش داری از پارسال
اگه یادت رفته میتونی بری ببینی

----------


## شهرام ش

سوابق تحصلی دانش آموز با مشخصات وارد شده، یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است


همش اینو مینویسه چیکار کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## qazl

سلام،من سال96اولین کنکورم بود؛متاسفانه کد پیش دانشگاهی رو ندارم یا گم کردم؟! باید چیکار کنم؟مینویسه 
کد مقطع.کد داتش اموزی...نادرست وارد کردید.
درحالی ک کاملا درسته چیکار کنم؟!

----------


## qazl

کسی لین جوری نیس؟!از دیروز دارم امتحان میکنم....
خیلی نگران شدم...

----------


## qazl

دوستم رف ثبت نامشو کرد،اونم پشت ک اما من...بچها جان من کمک کنید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام،من سال96اولین کنکورم بود؛متاسفانه کد پیش دانشگاهی رو ندارم یا گم کردم؟! باید چیکار کنم؟مینویسه 
> کد مقطع.کد داتش اموزی...نادرست وارد کردید.
> درحالی ک کاملا درسته چیکار کنم؟!


کد دانش آموزی پیش کد ملی بدون صفره 

پ.ن : فرمت کد سوابق پیش : عدد رندوم + کد ملی بدون صفر +0+کد منطقه آموزش پرورش هستش به همین ترتیب از چپ به راست بخونید ، به جز عدد رندوم بقیه رو دارید ، باید توی سایت سنجش 10 بار از 0 تا 9 اون رو امتحان کنید تا یکی درست بشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sun2016

> کد دانش آموزی پیش کد ملی بدون صفره 
> 
> پ.ن : فرمت کد سوابق پیش : عدد رندوم + کد ملی بدون صفر +0+کد منطقه آموزش پرورش هستش به همین ترتیب از چپ به راست بخونید ، به جز عدد رندوم بقیه رو دارید ، باید توی سایت سنجش 10 بار از 0 تا 9 اون رو امتحان کنید تا یکی درست بشه


 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## pedram7

الان اینی که ثبت نام کردیم تموم شد شامل دانشگاه آزاد هم میشه یا باید واس آزاد جدا ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید اگه پیامک برامون نیاد مشکلی وجود داره؟ یعنی تو پیامک اطلاعات خاصی رو داره؟

----------


## pHysicist

یه سوال. من دانش آموز سال پیش هستم از بخش مرکزی تهران. لازمه فرم شماره 2 هم پر کنم؟؟؟؟




> الان اینی که ثبت نام کردیم تموم شد شامل دانشگاه آزاد هم میشه یا باید واس آزاد جدا ثبت نام کرد؟


برای آزاد باید یه سریال میخریدی به عنوان علاقه مندی به پذیرش از موسسات غیر دولتی و پیام نور وارد میکردی توی فرمت. الان برو ویرایش کن تا وقت هست

----------


## AmirAria

> 


اگه کد نمیده سایت بهتون این راه میانبره

----------


## Reza27

سلام من مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم

موقع نوشتن نام خانوادگی برا من خطا میزنه

چون روی اسمم همزه داره ولی نمیشه اسم رو با همزه وارد کرد

چیکار کنم وارد شه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## pourya78

> *سلام دوستان هر سوالی دارید راجب ثبت نام بپرسید اگه بلد باشم جواب میدم*


 سلام ببخشید من با اینکه نوشتم دانش آموزم و مدرک پیش رو نگرفتم ولی میگه اول بند مدرک و بخش پیش دانشگاهی که ستاره داره پرکن بعد دکمه تمام رو بزن؟؟؟چجوریه؟///؟؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> سلام ببخشید من با اینکه نوشتم دانش آموزم و مدرک پیش رو نگرفتم ولی میگه اول بند مدرک و بخش پیش دانشگاهی که ستاره داره پرکن بعد دکمه تمام رو بزن؟؟؟چجوریه؟///؟؟


سلام
بله شما باید یه سری مشخصات مثل کد دانش آموزی و محل تحصیل رو بزنید چون در حال تحصیل هستید اینا رو دارید فقط معدل رو خالی بزارید

----------


## farhad12332100

بچه ها یه  گزینه معدل داره . معدل کل دیپلم یکی دیگشم معدل کتبی نهایی معدل کل کدوم میشه؟؟

----------


## Samariii

> ببخشید اگه پیامک برامون نیاد مشکلی وجود داره؟ یعنی تو پیامک اطلاعات خاصی رو داره؟



کسی نمیدونههههه؟

----------


## AhmadrezaTheG

> بچه ها یه  گزینه معدل داره . معدل کل دیپلم یکی دیگشم معدل کتبی نهایی معدل کل کدوم میشه؟؟


سلام معدل کل دیپلم ه

----------


## Reza27

> سلام من مشکل تو ثبت نام دارم
> 
> موقع نوشتن نام خانوادگی برا من خطا میزنه
> 
> چون روی اسمم همزه داره ولی نمیشه اسم رو با همزه وارد کرد
> 
> چیکار کنم وارد شه



کسی مشکل منو نمیدونه ؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sepehrganji

> کسی مشکل منو نمیدونه ؟


یجا بنویس کپی پیست کن

----------


## king of konkur

دوستان یکی میشه راهنمایی کنه من یکم گیج شدم

من سهمیه 5 درصدی دارم موقع ثبت نام باید فرزند رزمنده داوطلب بسیجی ( اعزامی از سپاه ) رو انتخاب کنم دیگه؟بعد چیزی به عنوان سهمیه مناطق دیگه نباید وارد کنم ن؟من منطقه 2 هم هستم. اصن نمیشد دوتاشو همزمان انتخاب کرد. ن؟
بعد حالا که سهمیه مناطقو وارد نکردیم اگه 5 درصدیمون تایید نشه زمان واسه ویرایش بهمون میدن بریم مناطقو انتخاب کنیم؟؟؟
بعد ی سوال دیگه . فقط مدت ماه جبهه بودنو باید نوشت؟ پدر من 6 ماه و سه روز جبهه داوطلبانه داشتند فقط نوشتم 6 درسته؟
سوال بعدیم اینه که من دانشجو انصرافیم پس جلوی فیلد دانش آموز یا فرغ التحصیل باید نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی رو انتخاب میکردم درسته؟

اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید. ی کافی نت رفتم دفه اولش بود سهمیه 5 درصدی میزد کلا گیج زد تو ثبت نام بعد گفت خودت برو بپرس اگه اشتباهه بیا بگو :/

----------


## last shot

> یه سوال. من دانش آموز سال پیش هستم از بخش مرکزی تهران. لازمه فرم شماره 2 هم پر کنم؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> برای آزاد باید یه سریال میخریدی به عنوان علاقه مندی به پذیرش از موسسات غیر دولتی و پیام نور وارد میکردی توی فرمت. الان برو ویرایش کن تا وقت هست


نه همین کافی بود لازم نیست برای آزاد کارت جدا بگیرید.موقع انتخاب رشته باید برای آزاد کارت بخرید نه الان.منظورش از غیر دولتی غیر انتفاعی هست.

----------


## king of konkur

میشه یکی راهنمایی کنه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## last shot

> کسی مشکل منو نمیدونه ؟


اگه منظورتون همزه ی ابتدایی هست که فقط یک الف ساده( ا ) بنویسین واگر وسط قرار میگیره و همزه رو قبول نمیکنه کافیه بنویسین ی.

----------


## last shot

> میشه یکی راهنمایی کنه


به سنجش زنگ بزنید هر چند قطعا سهمیه مناطق اولویت اصلی هست و باید اون رو اول انتخاب کنید اما نمیدونم 5 درصد رو باید چه کار کنید شاید برای امثال شما یک فرم دیگه بعدا میاد پس باید از سنجش یا قبولی های پارسال بپرسید.

----------


## king of konkur

> به سنجش زنگ بزنید هر چند قطعا سهمیه مناطق اولویت اصلی هست و باید اون رو اول انتخاب کنید اما نمیدونم 5 درصد رو باید چه کار کنید شاید برای امثال شما یک فرم دیگه بعدا میاد پس باید از سنجش یا قبولی های پارسال بپرسید.


ممنون. الان ی تاپیک میزنم از کسایی که 5 درصدی استفاده کردن میپرسم

----------


## last shot

> کسی نمیدونههههه؟


نه هیچچچچچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد.من پارسال 500 دادم و فقط همون اول برام پیامک سریال ثبتنامی اومد(که خودم هم نوشته بودم)و دیگه ازش خبری نشد در صورتی که گفته بودند زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه ی کنکور و انتخاب رشته و...پیامک میاد (سر گردنه هست).دوباره امسال هم پرداخت کردم اما میدونم مثل پارسال کلاهبرداریه فقط برای اطمینان پول چاییشون رو دادم.

----------


## last shot

> الان اینی که ثبت نام کردیم تموم شد شامل دانشگاه آزاد هم میشه یا باید واس آزاد جدا ثبت نام کرد؟


همون کافیه.برای آزاد موقع انتخاب رشته باید  کارت جداخریده بشه نه الان.

----------


## yasser0411

> نه هیچچچچچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد.من پارسال 500 دادم و فقط همون اول برام پیامک سریال ثبتنامی اومد(که خودم هم نوشته بودم)و دیگه ازش خبری نشد در صورتی که گفته بودند زمان دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه ی کنکور و انتخاب رشته و...پیامک میاد (سر گردنه هست).دوباره امسال هم پرداخت کردم اما میدونم مثل پارسال کلاهبرداریه فقط برای اطمینان پول چاییشون رو دادم.


بابا 500 تومنه یک بیستم پول اینترنتی که می خریم انقد خسیس نباشین

----------


## alikeshavarz466

من رفتم کافی نت ثبتنام کردم. راهی هست که بشه بفهمم برام کارت با پیامک خریده یا بدون پیامک؟ خودم بهش گفتم که با پیامک بخر ولی مطئمن نیستم که این کارو کرده یا نه.

----------


## mamad1

الان که ثبت نام کردم و کد و اینا داد باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## AmirAria

> من رفتم کافی نت ثبتنام کردم. راهی هست که بشه بفهمم برام کارت با پیامک خریده یا بدون پیامک؟ خودم بهش گفتم که با پیامک بخر ولی مطئمن نیستم که این کارو کرده یا نه.


با پیامک یا بی پیامک نمیاد هیچ پیامی  :Yahoo (21):  نه راهی نیست

----------


## AmirAria

> الان که ثبت نام کردم و کد و اینا داد باید چیکار کنیم؟


شکر خدا  :Yahoo (4): 
از مشخصات پرینت بگیرید و نگه دارید تا سال آینده 
برای گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه ، کارنامه اولیه و کارنامه نهایی لازمه

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> با پیامک یا بی پیامک نمیاد هیچ پیامی  نه راهی نیست


پس برای سرگرمیه که میگن یکیش پیام میاد یکیش نمیاد؟ مگه میشه با پیامکی ثبت نام کرده باشی ولی پیام نیاد؟ پارسال مگه پیامک نیومد برای اونایی که پیامک دار انتخاب کردن؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> پس برای سرگرمیه که میگن یکیش پیام میاد یکیش نمیاد؟ مگه میشه با پیامکی ثبت نام کرده باشی ولی پیام نیاد؟ پارسال مگه پیامک نیومد برای اونایی که پیامک دار انتخاب کردن؟


من با پیامک انتخاب کردم دوستم بدون پیامک
تا الان که برا من پس از ثبت نام شماره پرونده و کدرهگیری رو پیامک کردن اما برا دوستم نیومده

----------


## AmirAria

> پس برای سرگرمیه که میگن یکیش پیام میاد یکیش نمیاد؟ مگه میشه با پیامکی ثبت نام کرده باشی ولی پیام نیاد؟ پارسال مگه پیامک نیومد برای اونایی که پیامک دار انتخاب کردن؟


من پارسال ثبت نام کردم و بعد از همون کد ثبت نام به بعد هیچ پیامی نیومد واسم

----------


## mamad1

> شکر خدا 
> از مشخصات پرینت بگیرید و نگه دارید تا سال آینده 
> برای گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه ، کارنامه اولیه و کارنامه نهایی لازمه


الان دیگه نیاز نیست برم سایت سنجش و چک کنم وضعیتو؟

----------


## AmirAria

> الان دیگه نیاز نیست برم سایت سنجش و چک کنم وضعیتو؟


میتونید یه بار جهت اطمینان چک کنید تا مشکلی نباشه ولی نیازی نیست

----------


## babak2006

درود
دوستان من هدفم دراصل برای کنکور98هست ولی می خواستم امسال ازمایشی شرکت کنم من سال ها پیش دیپلم گرفتم اون زمان پیش دانشگاهی رو نخوندم و رفتم سربازی 
الان دو تا سوال دارم من قصد دارم پیش رو غیر حضوری بخونم و اینکه  موقع ثبت نام کنکور کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهی رو می خواد تا جایی که اطلاع دارم ثبت نام غیر حضوری هم یک ماه قبل امتحاناته الان من چه کنم راهی نداره که بشه این کد رو گرفت تا بشه ثبت نام کرد؟
تشکر

----------


## Anomander Rake

سلام
دوستان من از اونجایی که شبانه میرم، کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارم و تو سایت هم که میرم طبیعتا کد رو بهم نمیده. سوالم اینه که میتونم الان ثبت نام کنم دیگه؟ 
-
سوال دومم اینه که از یکی از دوستام شنیدم که برای ثبت‌نام دانشگاه آزاد باید برم تو سایت azmoon.org و اونجا هم یبار ثبت نام کنم. درسته این حرف یا فقط تو همون سایت سنجش ثبت نام کنم کافیه؟

----------


## nilo joon

دوستان فرصت دوم ثبت نام کنکور از کی شروع میشه؟

----------


## marde_tanha

> دوستان فرصت دوم ثبت نام کنکور از کی شروع میشه؟


نگفتن

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

سلام 

من حدودا مهر انصراف دادم. سراسری روزانه می خوندم.همه کارشم انجام دادم .بدهیم پرداخت کردم . گفتند مدارکتم بیا بگیر. 
الان دفترچه راهنما رو خوندم قضبه این فرم انصراف چیه ؟! 
یعنی دوباره باید فرم پر کنم ببرم دانشگاه ؟

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Anomander Rake


سلام
دوستان من از اونجایی که شبانه میرم، کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارم و تو سایت هم که میرم طبیعتا کد رو بهم نمیده. سوالم اینه که میتونم الان ثبت نام کنم دیگه؟ 
-
سوال دومم اینه که از یکی از دوستام شنیدم که برای ثبت‌نام دانشگاه آزاد باید برم تو سایت azmoon.org و اونجا هم یبار ثبت نام کنم. درسته این حرف یا فقط تو همون سایت سنجش ثبت نام کنم کافیه؟


1. اگه دیپلم داری ، باید کد سوابق هم داشته بشی ، یعنی اگه هنوز نهایی سوم رو پاس نکردی ، تا جاییکه من می دونم کنکور نمی تونی ثبت نام کنی . البته من نفهمیدم منظورت از اینکه شبانه هستین و اینکه نمیشه چی هست .
2.نه دوستتون اشتباه گفته یا خودت اشتباه فهمیدی ، همون ثبت نامی که تو سنجش انجام دادی کافیه ، موقع انتخاب رشته تو کارنامه ات یه کدی نوشته ، با اون باس بری سایت azmoon کارت بخری ، وبعد انتخاب رشته کنی .*

----------


## mahtis

سلام
من خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدم الان در 
سوال18 قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل نوشته:

1)نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی
2)نظام قدیم

باید اولیه رو بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## mahtis

کسییییییییی نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## pardis1

منظور از کد دانش اموزی دیپلم همون کد دانش اموزیه که تو کارنامه هس ؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> سلام
> من خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدم الان در 
> سوال18 قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل نوشته:
> 
> 1)نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی
> 2)نظام قدیم
> 
> باید اولیه رو بزنم؟؟؟


خرداد چه سالی ؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> منظور از کد دانش اموزی دیپلم همون کد دانش اموزیه که تو کارنامه هس ؟


بله که معمولا همون کد ملیه

----------


## javad12

> سلام
> من خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدم الان در 
> سوال18 قسمت دانش اموز یا فارغ التحصیل نوشته:
> 
> 1)نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی
> 2)نظام قدیم
> 
> باید اولیه رو بزنم؟؟؟


سلام
آره اولی رو انتخاب کنین..

----------


## blakroz

توی سایت سنجش دو تا دفترچه گذاشته. کدوم رو بزنیم؟ چه فرقی دارن؟ چرا دو تاس؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> توی سایت سنجش دو تا دفترچه گذاشته. کدوم رو بزنیم؟ چه فرقی دارن؟ چرا دو تاس؟


فرقی نداره جفتشون یک چیز رو توضیح دادن نسخه جدید یکم شیک تره نسخه قدیم هم همون دفترچه پارساله هیچ فرقی نداره که کدوم رو بخونید

----------


## siyahi

ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد چه جوری هست ؟؟؟؟/ با کنکور

----------


## AmirAria

آپ 
دوستانی که میخوان استفاده کنن

----------


## Lara27

سلام مگه ثبت نام شروع شده؟

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام مگه ثبت نام شروع شده؟


از امروز شروع خواهد شد

----------


## Lara27

> از امروز شروع خواهد شد


مگه نگفتن هفته سوم تیره کنکور تجربی ؟ اینکه نوشته از چهاردهم

----------


## AmirAria

> مگه نگفتن هفته سوم تیره کنکور تجربی ؟ اینکه نوشته از چهاردهم


خیر ، سیزدهم و چهاردهم تیر ماه هستش

----------


## konkor98

سلام.کد دانش آموزی همونی هست که صفحه سوابق تحصیلی هست؟

----------


## AmirAria

> سلام.کد دانش آموزی همونی هست که صفحه سوابق تحصیلی هست؟


کد سوابق تنحصیلی و کد دانش آموزی دوتا چیز جدا هستن البته

----------


## phzed

سلام :Yahoo (1): 
بچه ها فرق بین نظام قدیم و نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی چیه؟؟کسی میدونه کدومو باید انتخاب کرد؟؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_یه نفر بگه ثبت نام شروع شده الان یا نه؟؟ 
این سنجش که دفترچه ثبت نامو نذاشته!!!!_

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> بچه ها فرق بین نظام قدیم و نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی چیه؟؟کسی میدونه کدومو باید انتخاب کرد؟؟


سلام شما نظام واحدی رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## Fawzi

> _یه نفر بگه ثبت نام شروع شده الان یا نه؟؟ 
> این سنجش که دفترچه ثبت نامو نذاشته!!!!_


ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1398

----------


## amirhoseinsb

ماه و روز اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیی رو بایدد ااز کجا پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Churchill

دوستان فرق نظام قدیم با سالی واحدی چیه ؟

----------


## POOYAE

> ماه و روز اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیی رو بایدد ااز کجا پیدا کرد؟


اگه مدارک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تو داری که تاریخ ثبت درج شده اگه هم نه که باید از مدرسه یا دانشگاه تون بگیری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirhoseinsb

مدرک همون کارنامه ی فارغ التحصیلیه ؟؟

----------


## Kianasdp

> دوستان فرق نظام قدیم با سالی واحدی چیه ؟


من ترمی واحدی ام زدم نظام قدیم اشتباها :Yahoo (21): 
الان که برمیگردم نمیزاره اصلاح کنم ؟ 
اونش مهم نیست 
بلخره میخوان بزارن من کنکور بدم یا نه ؟
درخواست دادم که عوضش کنن ولی احتمالا نمیکنن 
کسی اطلاعی داره ؟
مشکلی پیش میاد یا نه ؟

----------


## Churchill

دوستان من سال سومم هست کنکور میدم باید کد نظام وظیفه چند رو بزنم؟

----------


## احسان0

ماه و روز اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیی رو بایدد ااز کجا پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دوستان من نظام قدیمم باید نظام قدیم 4 ساله بزنم یا ترمی واحدی ؟
فرقشون چیه 
بعدش هم من اصلا بعد کنکور و اینا برای کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه نرفتم لازمه برم ؟_

----------


## POOYAE

> مدرک همون کارنامه ی فارغ التحصیلیه ؟؟


اگه دانش آموزید که هنوز صادر نشده براتون ولی اگه فارغ التحصیل هستین با مراجعه به مدرسه میتونید برای چند لحظه مدرک تون رو بگیرید و تاریخ ثبت شو یاداشت کنید / اما خب اگه روال عادی رو پیش گرفته باشید یکم مرداد هر سال مدارک دیپلم ثبت میشن و کافیه که سال اخد دیپلم بلد باشید ولی خب بهتره که به مدرسه مراجعه کنید و تاریخ دقیق وارد کنید

----------


## POOYAE

> ماه و روز اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیی رو بایدد ااز کجا پیدا کرد؟


مدارک دیپلم و پیش تون در مدرسه موجوده با مراجعه به مدرسه تاریخ ثبت شو میتونید یاداشت کنید  :Yahoo (1):  و اگه دانشجو هستید با مراجعه به دانشگاه می تونید اینکارو انجام بدید

----------


## Kianasdp

> مدارک دیپلم و پیش تون در مدرسه موجوده با مراجعه به مدرسه تاریخ ثبت شو میتونید یاداشت کنید  و اگه دانشجو هستید با مراجعه به دانشگاه می تونید اینکارو انجام بدید


نظام سالی واحدی ها ( فارغ انتحصیل سال پیش ) لازمه فرم شماره 1 رو پر کنن ببرن اموزش پرورش؟

----------


## Kianasdp

> نظام سالی واحدی ها ( فارغ انتحصیل سال پیش ) لازمه فرم شماره 1 رو پر کنن ببرن اموزش پرورش؟


جوابشو فهمیدم نه لازم نیست فقط اونایی که با سوابق تحصیلی میخوان باید ببرن

----------


## KingCrimson

سلام دوستان. من توی بخش دومِ ثبت نام گیج شدم. از من کد دیپلم و کد پیش دانشگاهی میخواد اما سایتِ dipcode تنها یک کد واحد به من ارائه داده. باید چی کار کنم؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Old seyed


دوستان من نظام قدیمم باید نظام قدیم 4 ساله بزنم یا ترمی واحدی ؟
فرقشون چیه 
بعدش هم من اصلا بعد کنکور و اینا برای کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه نرفتم لازمه برم ؟



آپ_

----------


## POOYAE

> _دوستان من نظام قدیمم باید نظام قدیم 4 ساله بزنم یا ترمی واحدی ؟ فرقشون چیه بعدش هم من اصلا بعد کنکور و اینا برای کارنامه پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه نرفتم لازمه برم ؟_


شما سالی واحدی هستین / ترمی واحدی مربوط به دهه ی 70 و سالی واحدی از اوایل دهه 80 شروع شده تا الان / نظام قدیمی که در دفترچه درج شده برای افرادی هست که آخرین مدرک شون دیپلم بوده !! این از فرق شون  :Yahoo (4):  اگه امسال یعنی 97 اولین کنکورتون بوده احتمالا هنوز مدرک پیش تون رو ثبت نکردن تا تاریخ 1 / 11 ( برای من که اینجوری بوده ) اما خب برای تاریخ اخدشون میتونید به مدرسه مراجعه کنید !!

----------


## احسان0

> شما سالی واحدی هستین / ترمی واحدی مربوط به دهه ی 70 و سالی واحدی از اوایل دهه 80 شروع شده تا الان / نظام قدیمی که در دفترچه درج شده برای افرادی هست که آخرین مدرک شون دیپلم بوده !! این از فرق شون  اگه امسال یعنی 97 اولین کنکورتون بوده احتمالا هنوز مدرک پیش تون رو ثبت نکردن تا تاریخ 1 / 11 ( برای من که اینجوری بوده ) اما خب برای تاریخ اخدشون میتونید به مدرسه مراجعه کنید !!


من فقط تاریخ اخذ دقیق دیپلم رو دارم و حوصله ندارم برم مدرسه مشکلی پیش نمیاد برا تاریخ اخذ پیش دانشگاهی؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط POOYAE


شما سالی واحدی هستین / ترمی واحدی مربوط به دهه ی 70 و سالی واحدی از اوایل دهه 80 شروع شده تا الان / نظام قدیمی که در دفترچه درج شده برای افرادی هست که آخرین مدرک شون دیپلم بوده !! این از فرق شون  اگه امسال یعنی 97 اولین کنکورتون بوده احتمالا هنوز مدرک پیش تون رو ثبت نکردن تا تاریخ 1 / 11 ( برای من که اینجوری بوده ) اما خب برای تاریخ اخدشون میتونید به مدرسه مراجعه کنید !!


آره من 97 اولین کنکورم بوده 
پس گزینه اول نظام قدیم دوره 4 ساله دبیرستان مال دهه 80 هست ؟
یعنی گزینه دوم نظام واحدی سالی یا ترمی واحد بزنم ؟
واسه معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی باید برم مدرسه ؟_

----------


## احسان0

> _
> 
> آره من 97 اولین کنکورم بوده 
> پس گزینه اول نظام قدیم دوره 4 ساله دبیرستان مال دهه 80 هست ؟
> یعنی گزینه دوم نظام واحدی سالی یا ترمی واحد بزنم ؟
> واسه معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی باید برم مدرسه ؟_


نظام سالی واحدی بزن

----------


## POOYAE

> نظام سالی واحدی ها ( فارغ انتحصیل سال پیش ) لازمه فرم شماره 1 رو پر کنن ببرن اموزش پرورش؟


خیر نیازی به پر کردن فرم نیست و هنگام ثبت نام دانشگاه لازم نمیشه ولی اگه بعد از قبولی ازتون همچین فرمی خواستن که نمیخوان میتونید به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید !!

----------


## POOYAE

[QUOTE=Old seyed;1437271]
 _آره من 97 اولین کنکورم بوده پس گزینه اول نظام قدیم دوره 4 ساله دبیرستان مال دهه 80 هست ؟ یعنی گزینه دوم نظام واحدی سالی یا ترمی واحد بزنم ؟ واسه معدل کل دوره پیش دانشگاهی باید برم مدرسه ؟_ [/QUOTE]

بهتر بگم قبل از دهه ی 70  :Yahoo (4):  برای تاریخ اخد هردو مدرک و معدل های کل باید به مدرسه مراجعه کنید ( مدارک رو بهتون نمیدن ولی میتونید تاریخ و معدلهارو یاداشت کنید )

----------


## احسان0

من فقط تاریخ اخذ دقیق دیپلم رو دارم و حوصله ندارم برم مدرسه مشکلی پیش نمیاد برا تاریخ اخذ پیش دانشگاهی؟

----------


## POOYAE

> من فقط تاریخ اخذ دقیق دیپلم رو دارم و حوصله ندارم برم مدرسه مشکلی پیش نمیاد برا تاریخ اخذ پیش دانشگاهی؟


بهتر که برید ولی فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . تاریخ اخد مدرک دیپلم تون کی بوده ؟!!

----------


## احسان0

> بهتر که برید ولی فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد . تاریخ اخد مدرک دیپلم تون کی بوده ؟!!


1/9/94

----------


## AmirAria

دوستان عزیز 
هر سال سر این سالی واحدی / ترمی واحدی مشکل داریم انگار 
اون نظام قدیم منظور دهه هفتاده  :Yahoo (4):  ، الان همه ترمی واحدی هستن

----------


## MYDR

*دوستان سلام 
 بند خدایی دیپلم فنی داشته و سال 85 مدرک دیپلم گرفته :
 حالا نظام تحصیلی چی باید  انتخاب کنه ؟
نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)
نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی*

----------


## احسان0

> *دوستان سلام 
>  بند خدایی دیپلم فنی داشته و سال 85 مدرک دیپلم گرفته :
>  حالا نظام تحصیلی چی باید  انتخاب کنه ؟
> نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)
> نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی*


داداش بزن سالی واحدی

----------


## احسان0

اقا قبل 84نظام قدیم
84تا 97سالی واحدی 
633هم نظام جدید

----------


## احسان0

> *دوستان سلام 
>  بند خدایی دیپلم فنی داشته و سال 85 مدرک دیپلم گرفته :
>  حالا نظام تحصیلی چی باید  انتخاب کنه ؟
> نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)
> نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی*


تاریخ اخذ دیپلم وپسش دانشگاهی هم میخواد

----------


## احسان0

دوستان تاریخ اخذ دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو دقیق زدین ؟

----------


## vivabarca

> تاریخ اخذ دیپلم وپسش دانشگاهی هم میخواد


اگر اشتباهی اولی رو زده باشیم چی؟؟
من الان با همون اولی ثبتنام کردم(از پیش هیچی ازم نخواست)ولی اون برگه اخر و کد و شماره پرونده و اینا رودارم!
تخلف میشه؟ : |

----------


## احسان0

> اگر اشتباهی اولی رو زده باشیم چی؟؟
> من الان با همون اولی ثبتنام کردم(از پیش هیچی ازم نخواست)ولی اون برگه اخر و کد و شماره پرونده و اینا رودارم!
> تخلف میشه؟ : |


داداش برو قسمت ویرایش

----------


## vivabarca

> داداش برو قسمت ویرایش


میرم!
ولی اصلا فیلد های مربوط به پیش برای من قفله نمیشه چیزی توش وارد کرد...

----------


## احسان0

> میرم!
> ولی اصلا فیلد های مربوط به پیش برای من قفله نمیشه چیزی توش وارد کرد...


بیا داداش داره اینم قسمت ویرایش که فیلد نظام قدیم و این شر ورا رو داره

----------


## vivabarca

> بیا داداش داره اینم قسمت ویرایش که فیلد نظام قدیم و این شر ورا رو داره


ببین داداش:
http://s8.picofile.com/file/83521421...181506_452.jpg 

اصلا خودش نوشته اگر اجازه ندارید پر کنید باید برید اموزش پرورش  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## احسان0

> ببین داداش:
> http://s8.picofile.com/file/83521421...181506_452.jpg 
> 
> اصلا خودش نوشته اگر اجازه ندارید پر کنید باید برید اموزش پرورش


داداش گلم تو اصلا ثبت نام نکردی 
منم این مشکل پیش اومد سریال کارت اعتباریت رو یادداشت کن
بعدش مرور گرت رو ببند دوباره اقدام به ثبت نام کن خلاص

----------


## vivabarca

> داداش گلم تو اصلا ثبت نام نکردی 
> منم این مشکل پیش اومد سریال کارت اعتباریت رو یادداشت کن
> بعدش مرور گرت رو ببند دوباره اقدام به ثبت نام کن خلاص


نه زدم گفت ثبتنام کردی قبلا  :Yahoo (4):  کد و اینام اس اومده برام...
دیگه مجبورم فردا برم سر اموزش پرورش خراب شم... -_-

----------


## opera77

بنظر من مشکل از سازمان سنجشه چون بعد از ویرایش هم بازهم اگر اطلاعات کاربری ات رو نگاه کنی بعنوان نظام قدیم ثبت شدی

----------


## vivabarca

> بنظر من مشکل از سازمان سنجشه چون بعد از ویرایش هم بازهم اگر اطلاعات کاربری ات رو نگاه کنی بعنوان نظام قدیم ثبت شدی


اصلا معلوم نی چه به چیه
مثلا من راجع به پیش دانشگاهی هیچی وارد نکردم!
ولی الان توی اون برگه اصلی ثبت نامم تک تک نمره های پیشم هست!

----------


## opera77

> اصلا معلوم نی چه به چیه
> مثلا من راجع به پیش دانشگاهی هیچی وارد نکردم!
> ولی الان توی اون برگه اصلی ثبت نامم تک تک نمره های پیشم هست!


منم الان رفتم و اون برگه رو دیدم دقیقا مثل مال تو بود . (: 
نمرات دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم همه موجوده ولی بالاش نوشته نظام قدیم 
فکر کنم کلا قاطی کرده شاید تا فردا پس فردا درستش کنن

----------


## vivabarca

> منم الان رفتم و اون برگه رو دیدم دقیقا مثل مال تو بود . (: 
> نمرات دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم همه موجوده ولی بالاش نوشته نظام قدیم 
> فکر کنم کلا قاطی کرده شاید تا فردا پس فردا درستش کنن


سال و منطقه گرفتنه پیش چی؟اونارو نوشته برات؟
ماله من ننوشته...

----------


## opera77

> سال و منطقه گرفتنه پیش چی؟اونارو نوشته برات؟
> ماله من ننوشته...


مال منم خالیه
از طریق سامانه پاسخگویی سنجش بهشون پیام دادم ببینم چیمیگن

----------


## ali353

سلام
آقا تو رو خدا به داد من برسید که از ظهر تا حالا سرگیجه و سردرد دارم و بدجوری حالم به هم ریخته...
هر چی توی سایت dipcode کد دانش آموزی و بقیه ی مشخصات رو وارد می کنم میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد، هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو بگیرم، ضمنا شهریور امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم.

----------


## Soviet Union

> سلام
> آقا تو رو خدا به داد من برسید که از ظهر تا حالا سرگیجه و سردرد دارم و بدجوری حالم به هم ریخته...
> هر چی توی سایت dipcode کد دانش آموزی و بقیه ی مشخصات رو وارد می کنم میگه اطلاعات یافت نشد، هر کاری می کنم نمی تونم سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو بگیرم، ضمنا شهریور امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم.



منم دقیقا مشکل همین دوستمونو دارم  . هر چی اطلاعات  رو دقیق میزنم برای کد سوابق پیش میگه چیزی نیست . شک ندارم اطلاعات درسته . و نمی دونم باید چ کار کنم واقعا  .

----------


## Sara_Bano

*سلام 
کد سوابق تحصیلی باید قبل ثبت نام گرفت؟؟؟*

----------


## MYDR

> تاریخ اخذ دیپلم وپسش دانشگاهی هم میخواد


من فوق دیپلم دارم ، باید اونو انتخاب کنم

----------


## MYDR

> منم دقیقا مشکل همین دوستمونو دارم  . هر چی اطلاعات  رو دقیق میزنم برای کد سوابق پیش میگه چیزی نیست . شک ندارم اطلاعات درسته . و نمی دونم باید چ کار کنم واقعا  .


اگر شاخته فنی و کاردانش باشید مشمول شما نمیشه ولی اگر غیر این ها مثل ریاضی تجربی انسانی و هنر هستید ، درخواست بررسی بزنید !  و به آموزش و پروزش استان خودتون تماس بگیرد!

----------


## Soviet Union

> اگر شاخته فنی و کاردانش باشید مشمول شما نمیشه ولی اگر غیر این ها مثل ریاضی تجربی انسانی و هنر هستید ، درخواست بررسی بزنید !  و به آموزش و پروزش استان خودتون تماس بگیرد!


نه تجربیم . شهریور هم قبول شدم . لابد باید زنگ بزنم دیگه . ممنون .

----------


## phzed

> نه تجربیم . شهریور هم قبول شدم . لابد باید زنگ بزنم دیگه . ممنون .


برای کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهیت چی وارد میکنی؟؟؟

----------


## Soviet Union

> برای کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهیت چی وارد میکنی؟؟؟


چیزی که تو کارنامم زده دیگه

----------


## phzed

> چیزی که تو کارنامم زده دیگه


حالا بیا و ایندفعه کد ملیتو وارد کن

----------


## Soviet Union

> حالا بیا و ایندفعه کد ملیتو وارد کن



فرقی ندارن عزیزم   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## phzed

> فرقی ندارن عزیزم


مطمئنی درست میزنی داداش ؟؟؟
چون واسه منم همین مشکل پیش اومد کد ملی رو جاش زدم درست شد

----------


## Fawzi

> *سلام 
> کد سوابق تحصیلی باید قبل ثبت نام گرفت؟؟؟*


بلی . از سایت دیپ کد .

----------


## Soviet Union

> مطمئنی درست میزنی داداش ؟؟؟
> چون واسه منم همین مشکل پیش اومد کد ملی رو جاش زدم درست شد


تو میگی کد ملی رو با صفرش بزنم جای کد دانش آموزی الان  ؟

----------


## Fawzi

هیچ وقت روز اول ثبت نام نکنید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط FaezehArvin


بلی . از سایت دیپ کد .


تنکس*

----------


## Amirkhan21

همم نمیدونم چرا سالی واحدی با نظام قدیم رو اشتباه زدن....کسی چیز دیگه اشتبا نداشته به غیر این؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## احسان0

> هیچ وقت روز اول ثبت نام نکنید


چرا؟

----------


## phzed

> تو میگی کد ملی رو با صفرش بزنم جای کد دانش آموزی الان  ؟


اره 
فقط برای پیش دانشگاهی البته

----------


## Fawzi

> چرا؟


ایا ندیدید عاقبت کسانی را که با جوگیری زود هنگام خویش برای ثبت نام ، سبب ایرادات بالا شدند ؟!!!!! :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Soviet Union

> اره 
> فقط برای پیش دانشگاهی البته



عمل نکرد .

----------


## احسان0

> ایا ندیدید عاقبت کسانی را که با جوگیری زود هنگام خویش برای ثبت نام ، سبب ایرادات بالا شدند ؟!!!!!


فازی اینا رو بی خیال فیزیک از رو چی میخونی ؟

----------


## opera77

> منم الان رفتم و اون برگه رو دیدم دقیقا مثل مال تو بود . (: 
> نمرات دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم همه موجوده ولی بالاش نوشته نظام قدیم 
> فکر کنم کلا قاطی کرده شاید تا فردا پس فردا درستش کنن


ظاهرا مشکل حل شده

----------


## Fati.__.ab

دوستان چجوری نظام قدیم رو به نظام ترمی واحدی عوض کنم؟ متاسفانه ثبت نامم تموم شد و این یه موردو اشتباه وارد کردم .

----------


## Churchill

تجربیات ثبت نام من نظام قدیم این شد
برید مستقیم تو سایت دیپ کد برای کد سوابق تحصیلی
 برای متوسطه کد دانش آموزی میشه کد دانش آموز دیپلم برای پیش دانشگاهی هم کد ملی میشه کد دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی میزنید بعد میره تو اطلاعاتتون بعد هر دو عدد رو یادداشت کنید برای مراحل ثبت نام که قسمت سوابق تحصیلی 4 تا اطلاعات میخواد دو تا کد دانش آموزی و دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی راحت یا با کپی پیست کردن میتونید بزنید یا اینکه قبلا یادداشت کرده باشید و وارد کنید
قسمت کد نظام وظیفه برای من که سومین کنکورمه و  دانشگاه غیر روزانه ثبت نام کردم و انصراف هم ندادم شده کد 6 که برای فارغ التحصیلانی هستش که وارد غیبت نشدن برای سومی ها هم که دارن درس میخونن میشه کد 5
یه قسمت دیگه هم هست که نوشته وضعیت تحصیلی درآموزش عالی من که دانشجو پیام نور هستم این گزینه رو زدم دانشجو دانشگاه غیر روزانه هستم اون قسمت دانشگاه های آخرش هم مثل اطلاعات و شرکت درکنکور زبان هم بزنید یهو دیدید عمومی رو خوب زدید و زبان و دبیری فرهنگیان زبان انگلیسی قبول شدید
مدل های کتبی سوم و کل سوم و پیش رو هم حتما ببرید
در ضمن اونایی هم که پیش دانشگاهی دارن باید در اول ثبت نام قسمت ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی رو بزنن نه اون گزینه اول رو که نوشته نظام قدیم

----------


## Arnold

دوستلن فارق التحصیل سال 94 نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی؟

----------


## Arnold

> تجربیات ثبت نام من نظام قدیم این شد
> برید مستقیم تو سایت دیپ کد برای کد سوابق تحصیلی
>  برای متوسطه کد دانش آموزی میشه کد دانش آموز دیپلم برای پیش دانشگاهی هم کد ملی میشه کد دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی میزنید بعد میره تو اطلاعاتتون بعد هر دو عدد رو یادداشت کنید برای مراحل ثبت نام که قسمت سوابق تحصیلی 4 تا اطلاعات میخواد دو تا کد دانش آموزی و دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی راحت یا با کپی پیست کردن میتونید بزنید یا اینکه قبلا یادداشت کرده باشید و وارد کنید
> قسمت کد نظام وظیفه برای من که سومین کنکورمه و  دانشگاه غیر روزانه ثبت نام کردم و انصراف هم ندادم شده کد 6 که برای فارغ التحصیلانی هستش که وارد غیبت نشدن برای سومی ها هم که دارن درس میخونن میشه کد 5
> یه قسمت دیگه هم هست که نوشته وضعیت تحصیلی درآموزش عالی من که دانشجو پیام نور هستم این گزینه رو زدم دانشجو دانشگاه غیر روزانه هستم اون قسمت دانشگاه های آخرش هم مثل اطلاعات و شرکت درکنکور زبان هم بزنید یهو دیدید عمومی رو خوب زدید و زبان و دبیری فرهنگیان زبان انگلیسی قبول شدید
> مدل های کتبی سوم و کل سوم و پیش رو هم حتما ببرید
> در ضمن اونایی هم که پیش دانشگاهی دارن باید در اول ثبت نام قسمت ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی رو بزنن نه اون گزینه اول رو که نوشته نظام قدیم


داداش واسه من مستقیم میره روی اپلود تصویر اصلا تایید سوابق تحصیلی نمیاره از شمام همینطوره؟

----------


## Amirkhan21

> تجربیات ثبت نام من نظام قدیم این شد
> برید مستقیم تو سایت دیپ کد برای کد سوابق تحصیلی
>  برای متوسطه کد دانش آموزی میشه کد دانش آموز دیپلم برای پیش دانشگاهی هم کد ملی میشه کد دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی میزنید بعد میره تو اطلاعاتتون بعد هر دو عدد رو یادداشت کنید برای مراحل ثبت نام که قسمت سوابق تحصیلی 4 تا اطلاعات میخواد دو تا کد دانش آموزی و دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی راحت یا با کپی پیست کردن میتونید بزنید یا اینکه قبلا یادداشت کرده باشید و وارد کنید
> قسمت کد نظام وظیفه برای من که سومین کنکورمه و  دانشگاه غیر روزانه ثبت نام کردم و انصراف هم ندادم شده کد 6 که برای فارغ التحصیلانی هستش که وارد غیبت نشدن برای سومی ها هم که دارن درس میخونن میشه کد 5
> یه قسمت دیگه هم هست که نوشته وضعیت تحصیلی درآموزش عالی من که دانشجو پیام نور هستم این گزینه رو زدم دانشجو دانشگاه غیر روزانه هستم اون قسمت دانشگاه های آخرش هم مثل اطلاعات و شرکت درکنکور زبان هم بزنید یهو دیدید عمومی رو خوب زدید و زبان و دبیری فرهنگیان زبان انگلیسی قبول شدید
> مدل های کتبی سوم و کل سوم و پیش رو هم حتما ببرید
> در ضمن اونایی هم که پیش دانشگاهی دارن باید در اول ثبت نام قسمت ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی رو بزنن نه اون گزینه اول رو که نوشته نظام قدیم


بعد معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشی بازم کد باید بزنی یا نمی خواد؟

----------


## girl_1998

شما برای تاریخ ماه و روز پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم چیکار کردید
بعد من فقط کارنامه پیش و سومم رو دارم معدل کتبی و معدل کل چه فرقی دارن

----------


## Churchill

> داداش واسه من مستقیم میره روی اپلود تصویر اصلا تایید سوابق تحصیلی نمیاره از شمام همینطوره؟


داداش اولش زدی نظام قدیم شما باید بزنی سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی اون نظام قدیم مال 15 سال قبله که هیچکدوم نهایی نبود تا بیاد رو سوابق حتما یادت باشه سوابق برات بیاد چون سازمان سنجش اذیتت میکنه میگه متقلبی که نمیخواستی معدل برات حساب بشه و حتما اینو میفهمن

----------


## Churchill

> بعد معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشی بازم کد باید بزنی یا نمی خواد؟


 معافیت میشه کد 5
هر پسری که بخواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه باید کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنه

البته بری کافی نت هم برات کد رو میزنه خواستم فقط دفترچه رو ببینی حتما برو کافی نت با تجربه

----------


## Churchill

> شما برای تاریخ ماه و روز پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم چیکار کردید
> بعد من فقط کارنامه پیش و سومم رو دارم معدل کتبی و معدل کل چه فرقی دارن


مثلا من مدرک دیپلم رو خرداد 95 گرفتم میشه دقیقا 30 خرداد 95 اگه شهریور گرفته باشم میشه 30 شهریور 95  
پیش دانشگاهی هم همینطوره

----------


## Churchill

> دوستلن فارق التحصیل سال 94 نظام قدیم یا سالی واحدی؟


سالی واحدی میشه
 نظام قدیم مای 20 سال پیشه!

----------


## Gladiolus

بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین
من میخواستم عکس بزارم همون عکسی رو دارم که برای کنکور سال قبل گذاشتم
بعد تو دفترچه زده عکس سال جاری باشه
حالا من چ کنم برم عکس جدید بگیرم یا مشکلی نیست؟

----------


## Churchill

> دوستان چجوری نظام قدیم رو به نظام ترمی واحدی عوض کنم؟ متاسفانه ثبت نامم تموم شد و این یه موردو اشتباه وارد کردم .


حتما برو دنبالش عوضش کن چون توی این حالت دانش آموزای فارغ التحصیل 20 سال پیش هستش و نمرات کتبی و سوابق ندارن الان برای شما سوابق تحصیلی محاسبه نشده ولی باید بشه و شما سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی رو بزنید تا نمرات حساب بشه اگه بفهمن که این کار رو کردید بعنوان متقلب شناخته میشید و عواقب داره

----------


## احسان0

سایت سنجش  ببینید چی نوشته هههههههههههههههه گفته مدر پیش دانشگاهی گرفته ام یا خواهم گرفت 
دیگه اینقدر ملت سوال پرسیدن

----------


## Churchill

> سایت سنجش  ببینید چی نوشته هههههههههههههههه گفته مدر پیش دانشگاهی گرفته ام یا خواهم گرفت 
> دیگه اینقدر ملت سوال پرسیدن


الان اضافه کردن من بعد از ظهر رفتم ثبت نام جلوش ننوشته بود

----------


## M.javaddd

> بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین
> من میخواستم عکس بزارم همون عکسی رو دارم که برای کنکور سال قبل گذاشتم
> بعد تو دفترچه زده عکس سال جاری باشه
> حالا من چ کنم برم عکس جدید بگیرم یا مشکلی نیست؟


مهم نیست این...ترجیحا گفته...مگه قیافت عوض شده نسبت به سال قبل؟ منم همون عکسی رو دادم که کنکور پارسال دادم...نگران نباش

----------


## Churchill

> بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین
> من میخواستم عکس بزارم همون عکسی رو دارم که برای کنکور سال قبل گذاشتم
> بعد تو دفترچه زده عکس سال جاری باشه
> حالا من چ کنم برم عکس جدید بگیرم یا مشکلی نیست؟


منظورشون اینه که جدید گرفته باشی تا اختلاف توی چهره نباشه  وگرنه دوست من  مال کنکور 87 ش رو گذاشت امروز منم مال 3 سال پیش عکس گذاشتم که البته زیاد تفاوتی نداره اونقدرا هم گیر نمیدن مگه اینکه خیلی خیلی اختلاف داشته باشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Toofan


بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین
من میخواستم عکس بزارم همون عکسی رو دارم که برای کنکور سال قبل گذاشتم
بعد تو دفترچه زده عکس سال جاری باشه
حالا من چ کنم برم عکس جدید بگیرم یا مشکلی نیست؟


فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط cherchil


منظورشون اینه که جدید گرفته باشی تا اختلاف توی چهره نباشه  وگرنه دوست من  مال کنکور 87 ش رو گذاشت امروز منم مال 3 سال پیش عکس گذاشتم که البته زیاد تفاوتی نداره اونقدرا هم گیر نمیدن مگه اینکه خیلی خیلی اختلاف داشته باشه



اره مال منم خودم زیاد تغییر نکردم 
فقط قبل از کنکور ته ریش ها مو میزنم میشم کپی عکسم_

----------


## adsm

برای قسمت تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای نظام جدید چی باید نوشت؟

----------


## Arnold

> مثلا من مدرک دیپلم رو خرداد 95 گرفتم میشه دقیقا 30 خرداد 95 اگه شهریور گرفته باشم میشه 30 شهریور 95  
> پیش دانشگاهی هم همینطوره


من زدم 31 خرداد

----------


## Arnold

دوستی که گفته بودی اشتباهاا نظام قدیم ثبت نام کردی اگه سنجش دیر جواب داد یا امکان تغییر نبود شاید بتونی شماره سریال جدید بخری و مجدد ثبت نام کنی 

منم شانسم گف رفتم جلو شک کردم اخه چرا کد دیپلم نخواست بر گشتم  از اول ترمی واحدی زدم

----------


## Gladiolus

> مهم نیست این...ترجیحا گفته...مگه قیافت عوض شده نسبت به سال قبل؟ منم همون عکسی رو دادم که کنکور پارسال دادم...نگران نباش


نه عوض نشدم اصلا فقط گفتم بپرسم مطمعن شم
یا اگه کسی قبلا گذاشته ببنم مشکلی براش پیش نیومده باشه

----------


## phzed

> بچه ها خواهشا جواب بدین
> من میخواستم عکس بزارم همون عکسی رو دارم که برای کنکور سال قبل گذاشتم
> بعد تو دفترچه زده عکس سال جاری باشه
> حالا من چ کنم برم عکس جدید بگیرم یا مشکلی نیست؟


نه بابا مهم نیست خیالت راحت 
من واسه 98 همون عکسی روگذاشتم که واسه96 و97 گذاشته بودم

----------


## hassan.g

_سلام دوستان من وقتی اطلاعات رو تکمیل میکنم و گزینه تایید رو میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و فقط همین علامت کوچیک قرمز که تو عکس مشخص کردم میاد  هیچ خطای دیگه ای نمیده چه کنم؟؟/
_

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام 
یه سوال داشتم  :   اون قسمتی که تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو میخواد تو فرم ثبت نام  *ماه و روزشم* میخواست  
اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم بهم بگه ؟شما چی وارد کردین این قسمتو ؟

----------


## hassan.g

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa dr


سلام 
یه سوال داشتم  :   اون قسمتی که تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو میخواد تو فرم ثبت نام  ماه و روزشم میخواست  
اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم بهم بگه ؟شما چی وارد کردین این قسمتو ؟


تاریخ روز و ماه رو هم میخواد
_

----------


## mahsa dr

> _
> تاریخ روز و ماه رو هم میخواد
> _



خب از کجا باید بیارم این اطلاعاتو؟

شما چی وارد کردی این قسمتو؟

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hassan.g


سلام دوستان من وقتی اطلاعات رو تکمیل میکنم و گزینه تایید رو میزنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته و فقط همین علامت کوچیک قرمز که تو عکس مشخص کردم میاد  هیچ خطای دیگه ای نمیده چه کنم؟؟/



اون وضعیت اشتغال به تحصیل در نظام عالی گزینه هیچ کدام رو انتخاب میکنی؟ 





 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa dr


سلام 
یه سوال داشتم  :   اون قسمتی که تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو میخواد تو فرم ثبت نام  ماه و روزشم میخواست  
اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم بهم بگه ؟شما چی وارد کردین این قسمتو ؟


از مدرسه بگیر*

----------


## hassan.g

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa dr


خب از کجا باید بیارم این اطلاعاتو؟

شما چی وارد کردی این قسمتو؟


من الکی زدم نتونثتم ثبت نام کنم فعلا برا پیش دانشگاهی تو او گواهی که تو پروندم یه دونه تاریخ داره ولی سال سومم تاریخ ننوشته_

----------


## mahsa dr

> *
> 
> اون وضعیت اشتغال به تحصیل در نظام عالی گزینه هیچ کدام رو انتخاب میکنی؟ 
> 
> از مدرسه بگیر*



امیر شخصی که واسم ثبت نامو انجام داد واسم زد 31 خرداد اشکالی داره ؟

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahsa dr


امیر شخصی که واسم ثبت نامو انجام داد واسم زد 31 خرداد اشکالی داره ؟


معمولا 31 خرداد صادر نمیشه دیپلم ، بهترین کار اینه از مدرسه بگیری و اصلاحش کنی*

----------


## hassan.g

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AlEfMiMbE




اون وضعیت اشتغال به تحصیل در نظام عالی گزینه هیچ کدام رو انتخاب میکنی؟ 

از مدرسه بگیر


سلام نه اون اصلا انتخاب نکردم شاید برا همین ارور میده الان میرم دوباره امتحان کنم

_

----------


## Nerd_Girl

ببخشید دانشگاه آزاد دوره ی غیر روزانه محسوب میشه؟

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


ببخشید دانشگاه آزاد دوره ی غیر روزانه محسوب میشه؟


سلام ، بله*

----------


## hassan.g

_برا من درست شد ثبت نام تاریخ ها رو هم برا پیش دقیق زدم ولی سوم رو نداشتم زد م 31 /3_

----------


## hamedaaa

من که دانش آموز نظام جدید هستم ، کدوم قسمت ها رو نباید پر کنم ؟ 
اون قسمت مربوط به دیپلم رو چه کنم؟

----------


## hamedaaa

آپ

----------


## DR._.ALI

چجوری میشه سایز عکس بزرگو با فوتوشاپ به صورت سه در 4 درآورد با یه حجم مشخص که سنجش گفته!پول مفت نمیخام بدم کافی نت :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Fawzi

> چجوری میشه سایز عکس بزرگو با فوتوشاپ به صورت سه در 4 درآورد با یه حجم مشخص که سنجش گفته!پول مفت نمیخام بدم کافی نت


https://www.beytoote.com/computer/su...nge-paint.html

----------


## Fawzi

> چجوری میشه سایز عکس بزرگو با فوتوشاپ به صورت سه در 4 درآورد با یه حجم مشخص که سنجش گفته!پول مفت نمیخام بدم کافی نت



نرم افزار (CamScanner) هم میتونید استفاده کنید

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


چجوری میشه سایز عکس بزرگو با فوتوشاپ به صورت سه در 4 درآورد با یه حجم مشخص که سنجش گفته!پول مفت نمیخام بدم کافی نت


1500 تومن بده خودتو خلاص کن :/ پول  خودمون مفت هست دیگه :/_

----------


## Samariii

الان ما دانشجوی غیرانتفاعی میتونیم کنکور بدیم ؟ از دانشگاهمون هم انصراف ندیم؟

----------


## genzo

سلام تا کی وقت هست

----------


## samira-t

> سلام تا کی وقت هست


سلام
گفتن تا دو اسفند اما احتمالا تمدید هم میشه

----------


## DR._.ALI

> _
> 
> 1500 تومن بده خودتو خلاص کن :/ پول  خودمون مفت هست دیگه :/_


1500 رو آتیشش بزنم نمیدم به این کافی نتیها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان تو برگه پيش ثبت نام نوشته تاريخ دقيق پيش دانشگاهي و ديپلم ، روز ،ماه ، سال ميخواد 
من كارنامه سه ساله رو دارما 

ولي 
من تاريخ دقيقشو از كجا پيدا كنم ؟؟!؟ 
لطفا كمكم كنيد

----------


## A . H

یک سوال دارم 
برای علامه مند بودن به تحصیل تو رشته دبیری باید مثل دانشگاه اما صادق (ع) علامتی رو بزنیم یا لازم نیست ؟

----------


## ayeh98

> یک سوال دارم 
> برای علامه مند بودن به تحصیل تو رشته دبیری باید مثل دانشگاه اما صادق (ع) علامتی رو بزنیم یا لازم نیست ؟


 نه لازم نیست
 فقط کافیه تو انتخاب رشته مرداد ماه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کنین.

----------


## ayeh98

دوستان برای تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش باید کدوم تاریخ از گواهی نامه رو وارد کنم؟؟
 تو هر گواهی نامه یه تاریخ ثبت هست + یه تاریخ که گفته تا پایان خرداد سال... موفق به گذراندن دوره شده اید

----------


## Amir_H80

*دوستان نظام جدیدی که ثبت نام کردند ، از چند نفر از دوازدهم ها بپرسیدم گفتند موقع ثبت نام کنکور نمیشه رشته ای غیر از رشته ای که هستی رو انتخاب کنی ، مثلا اگه ریاضی هستی نمیتونی تجربی رو انتخاب کنی و سیستم خودش واست همون رشته ای که هستی رو ثبت میکنه . راسته؟*

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayeh98


دوستان برای تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش باید کدوم تاریخ از گواهی نامه رو وارد کنم؟؟
 تو هر گواهی نامه یه تاریخ ثبت هست + یه تاریخ که گفته تا پایان خرداد سال... موفق به گذراندن دوره شده اید


تاریخ ثبت 
زیاد اینها مهم نیست البته*

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


دوستان نظام جدیدی که ثبت نام کردند ، از چند نفر از دوازدهم ها بپرسیدم گفتند موقع ثبت نام کنکور نمیشه رشته ای غیر از رشته ای که هستی رو انتخاب کنی ، مثلا اگه ریاضی هستی نمیتونی تجربی رو انتخاب کنی و سیستم خودش واست همون رشته ای که هستی رو ثبت میکنه . راسته؟


خیر ، در مرحله ثبت نام میشه رشته رو انتخاب کرد ، در ردیف 37*

----------


## roxsana

دوستان من نظام جدید هستم ولی ازم معدل دیپلم میخواد من هنوز نگرفتم که چی کار کنم کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککککککککککککککک

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roxsana


دوستان من نظام جدید هستم ولی ازم معدل دیپلم میخواد من هنوز نگرفتم که چی کار کنم کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککککککککککککککک


اون فیلد رو خالی بذارید 
البته طبیعتا نباید بخواد*

----------


## _Scorpion_

من  حتما باید برم گواهی فاغ التحصیلی رو از مدرسه بگیرم ؟

الان میخام ثبت نام کنم

----------


## NIRVANA

بچه ها من سال 89 پیش دانشگاهی بودم ولی یکی از درس ها رو افتادم.هنوز هم پاس نکردم....اگه سال 98 مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو بگیرم وضعیت سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی من چی میشه؟!!!

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NIRVANA


بچه ها من سال 89 پیش دانشگاهی بودم ولی یکی از درس ها رو افتادم.هنوز هم پاس نکردم....اگه سال 98 مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو بگیرم وضعیت سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی من چی میشه؟!!!


موردت خیلی خاصه ، از سیستم پاسخگویی خود سنجش سوال کن*

----------


## NIRVANA

> *
> 
> موردت خیلی خاصه ، از سیستم پاسخگویی خود سنجش سوال کن*



پرسیدم ولی جواب ندادن....گفتن برو اداره ی آموزش و پرورش!

----------


## AmirAria

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NIRVANA



پرسیدم ولی جواب ندادن....گفتن برو اداره ی آموزش و پرورش!


خب دیه ، برو آموزش پرورش*

----------


## Rezico

دوستان من یازدهمم نمیشه تحت هیچ شرایط کنکور بدم؟آخه قبلا میشد

----------


## MehranWilson

> دوستان من یازدهمم نمیشه تحت هیچ شرایط کنکور بدم؟آخه قبلا میشد


خیلی عجله داری بیا کنکور بده که موقع کنکور اصلیت که شد محروم بشی

----------


## Rezico

> خیلی عجله داری بیا کنکور بده که موقع کنکور اصلیت که شد محروم بشی


چطور قبلا خیلیا این کارو میکردن و خبری نبود مثلا پسر عموم

----------


## MehranWilson

> چطور قبلا خیلیا این کارو میکردن و خبری نبود مثلا پسر عموم


 :Yahoo (21):  امتحانش مجانیه ولی سنگین واست تموم میشه احتمالا

----------


## Rezico

> امتحانش مجانیه ولی سنگین واست تموم میشه احتمالا


خب حالا من با مشخصات خودم شماره سریال خریدم.این که دیگه مشکلی نداره یا به گ*ا رفتم؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> خب حالا من با مشخصات خودم شماره سریال خریدم.این که دیگه مشکلی نداره یا به گ*ا رفتم؟


 :Yahoo (94):  سنجش علم و الله علم

----------


## Rezico

> سنجش علم و الله علم


داداش تو ما رو سکته میدی آخرش.میتونم سریال رو بدم دوستم باهاش ثبت نام کنه؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> داداش تو ما رو سکته میدی آخرش.میتونم سریال رو بدم دوستم باهاش ثبت نام کنه؟


بخدا نمیدونم 
منم یکی مثل تو 
از یه کافی نتی یا مشاوری چیزی سوال کن

----------


## Ollare

سلام
اگرکسی ترمیم معدل کرده باشه معدلش قبل ترمیم رو باید واردکنه یابعدترمیم؟
معدل نهایی وکتبی و...
بطورکلی،کسی که ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه درثبت نام کنکور باید چه کاری متفاوت ازبقیه انجام بده؟

----------


## rezarezaet

> *سلام دوستان ,فرد عینکی باید عکسش حتما با عینک باشه ؟
> و اینکه دیپلمی که پارسال 95-96  گرفتیم نظام قدیم محسوب میشه ؟ 
> *


*سلام دوست گرامی
برای ثبت نام کنکور لزومی نداره عکستون رو با عینک بگیرید 
هرچند اگه باعینک بگیرید بهتره مگه اینکه بدتون بیاد که با عینک عکس پرسنلی بگیرید، ولی تکرار می کنم هیچ الزامی نداره 
اگر هم مراقبی گیرداد بگید جدیدا عینک گرفتم، هرچند این امر طبیعیه و معمولا برای چینی چیزی گیر نمیدن مگه اینکه شخص بخواد خود شیرینی کنه !!!
پاسخ سوال دوم : شما سالی واحدی هستید نه نظام قدیم 
هرچند تو اکثر سایت ها و کانالهای درسی و غیره درسی به نظامی غیراز نظام فعلی نظام قدیم اطلاق میشود
اما در واقع نظام قدیم برمیگرده به سال 74 و قبلش اینا
سپس نظام ترمی واحدی  و بعد هم نظام سالی واحدی 
و نطام فعلی هم که 6-3-3 می باشد : 6 سال ابتدایی سه سال  متوسطه اول  سه سال متوسطه دوم
در بعضی سایت ها نظام فعلی را به جای 6-3-3  با 3-3-3-3 هم نشان میدهند.*
*موفق باشید*

----------


## rezarezaet

> سلام
> اگرکسی ترمیم معدل کرده باشه معدلش قبل ترمیم رو باید واردکنه یابعدترمیم؟
> معدل نهایی وکتبی و...
> بطورکلی،کسی که ترمیم معدل شرکت کنه درثبت نام کنکور باید چه کاری متفاوت ازبقیه انجام بده؟


*با سلام 
هیچ کار خاصی لازم نیست بکنید فقط معدل جدیتون رو باید وارد کنید ( معدل کتبی دیپلم با ترمیم معدل)  و اگر کد دانش آموزیتون دبرای ترمیم معدل تغییر کرده باشد 
باید در وب سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir با کد دانش آموزی جدید وارد شده و پس از بررسی نمرات و اطمینان از صحیح بودن اونها با تایید نمرات
کد سوابق تحصیلیتون رو دریافت می کنید که به هنگام ثبت نام در سایت سنجش این کد رو باید وارد بفرمایید.
موفق باشید*

----------


## rezarezaet

> داداش تو ما رو سکته میدی آخرش.میتونم سریال رو بدم دوستم باهاش ثبت نام کنه؟


*با سلام 
بله دوست عزیز هیچ اشکالی نداره
خودم شخصا بارها و به کرات هم این کار رو کردم و هم دیدم 
پس بدون نگرانی میتونید اونو بفروشید ، کافی نت ها هم خریدارن پس  تا فرصت مونده اقدام فرمایید وگرنه رو دستتون میمونه و برای آزمونی دیگر یا سالی دیگه فاقد اعتبار میشه
ثبت اطلاعات هنگام خرید سریال یا همان کارت اعتباری: 
فقط محض احتیاط برای مواردی که خرید نا موفق انجام میشه یعنی مبلغ مورد نظر از کارت برداشت میشه اما شماره سریالی صادر نمیشه 
برای بازپس گیری پول کسر شده یا برگشت مجدد اون ( درصورتی که بطور خودکار حداکثر تا 72 ساعت به حساب مبدا برنگردد )
میتوانید با اطلاعاتی که هنگام خرید کارت اعتباری وارد کردید برای بازپس گیری اقدام فرمایید.
*

----------


## rezarezaet

> سلام.دوستان من سال 84 دیپلم گرفتم و مدارک فارغ التحصیلی دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم رو دارم لازم نیست برم سایت http://dipcode.medu.ir/؟
> چون رفتم مشخصاتم رو زدم مینویسه اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است.


*با سلام 
توجه فرمایید : 
مطابق با دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام : 
اگر شما دیپلم سال 83-84 هستید لزومی نداره وشامل شما نمیشه
*ولی برای دیپلمه های سال 84-85  به بعد شامل میشن

*نحوة دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ..................................................  ..............*
*داوطلباني كه مدرك ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 و مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را از سال 1391 به بعد در*
*شاخ ههاي نظري (سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي) دريافت كرد ه اند، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي م يشوند.

پس شما لزومی به دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی ندارید و سوابق تحصیلی شامل شما نمیشه
به هنگام ثبت نام در سایت سنجش هم خودش بطور کامل تفکیک کرده و با کمی دقت میتونید به راحتی تشخیص بدید و با تیک کزینه : دیپلم سال قبل از 84
 و با سهولت تمام ثبت نام بفرمایید.
موفق باشید

پیوست : صفحه 7 دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 98*

----------


## rezarezaet

> بچه ها من سال 89 پیش دانشگاهی بودم ولی یکی از درس ها رو افتادم.هنوز هم پاس نکردم....اگه سال 98 مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو بگیرم وضعیت سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی من چی میشه؟!!!


*با سلام
موقع ثببت نام پس از ورود به سایت سازمان سنجش و صفحه ثبت نام 
ابتدا در صفحه ثبت نام جدید نظام آموزشی خود را انتخاب می کنید و شما مورد دوم را تیک می زنید یعنی  
نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی 
سپس سریال ثبت نامی 12 رقمی که خریده اید را وارد نموده تا به صفحه 
فرم انتخاب نظام تحصیلی وارد شوید که در این صفحه ابتدا وضعیت دیپلم خود  و سپس وضعیت پییش دانشگاهی با انتخاب گزینه مربوط به خودتون وارد مرحله بعد خواهید شد.
پیوست ها 
موفق باشید*

----------


## rezarezaet

> دوستان من نظام جدید هستم ولی ازم معدل دیپلم میخواد من هنوز نگرفتم که چی کار کنم کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککککککککککککککک


*با سلام 
با تیک گزینه مربوطه خیلی راحت میتونید ثبت نام کنید 

*در مرحل  اول ثبت نام داوطلب
ميبايست وضعيت نظام تحصيلي خود
را مشخص نمايد:
مراحل ثب تنام مراحل تعيين وضعیت
-1 نظام آموزشي قديم (دوره چهارساله دبيرستان).
-2 نظام آموزشي سالي واحدي يا ترمي واحدي.
-3 نظام آموزشي جديد ( 3- 3- 6).
*شما مورد سوم را تیک یزنید رو تیک بزنید.
**سپس وارد صفحه بعدی با عنوان  : فرم انتخاب نظام تحصیلی 
 می شوید که با تیک گزینه  مربوطه یعنی گزینه اول :
دانش آموز در شاخه نظری رشته ای ریاضی و فیزیک یا علوم تجربی یا علوم انسانی یا علوم و معارف اسلامی هستم 
رو تیک می زیند
سپس وارد محیط دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی خواهید شد:
**آن دسته از داوطلبان نظام جديد 3- 3- 6 كه (مطابق تصوير شماره 4) بند مربوط به «دانش آموز شاخه*
*نظري رشته هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم معارف اسلامي هستم » را علامتگذاري*
*مي نمايند وارد محيط دريافت كد سوابق تحصيلي و مشاهده مشخصات شناسنامه اي ميشوند كه پس*
*از مشاهده و تأييد اطلاعات، اين داوطلبان وارد صفحه بارگذاري عكس شده و پس از*
*بارگذاري و تأييد عكس وارد محيط تقاضانامه ثبت نامي مي شوند.*
*
صفحات 9 تا 12 دفتچه ثبت نام
موفق باشید*

----------


## rezarezaet

*در ویرایش مراحل رو تکیمل کنید*

----------


## genzo

کد سوابق 4 تا چی بنویسم

----------


## soroushy97

برای اینکه تو رشته های دانشگاه آراد وابسته به کنکور پذیرفته بشم (مثلا پزشکی آزاد ) لازمه که ردیف 41 رو تیک بزنم ؟؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

> برای اینکه تو رشته های دانشگاه آراد وابسته به کنکور پذیرفته بشم (مثلا پزشکی آزاد ) لازمه که ردیف 41 رو تیک بزنم ؟؟؟


خیر ..ربطی نداره
ثبت نام ازاد و دولتی یکیه 
موقع انتخاب رشته باید ازاد رو انتخاب کرد .

----------


## rezarezaet

> کد سوابق 4 تا چی بنویسم


منظورتون از 4 تا چیه ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*وقتش رسیده باشه فک کنم 
سنجش گفته برای ثبت نام امروز راس ساعت 14 به بعد سامانه باز میشه 

*

----------


## Aras47

سلام
کسی که یه بار از سهمیه ۵ درصد جانبازی استفاده کرده باشه و دولتی روزانه قبول شده و انصراف داده ، میتونه برای کنمور دوباره از رزمندگی جبهه استفاده کنه ؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


وقتش رسیده باشه فک کنم 
سنجش گفته برای ثبت نام امروز راس ساعت 14 به بعد سامانه باز میشه 




سایت جدید زدن ناکسا 
نظر سنجی اینام داره 

ولی بالا نمیاد خاک تو سرشون*

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان شما هم نمیتوانید وارد صفحه ثبت نام بشید؟؟؟ برای من تو لودینگ میمونه*

----------


## _Joseph_

* یا ابلفضضضضضض این دیگه چیه؟؟؟ سایت رو کن فیکونش کرده اند


این پور عباس فکر کنم به لوگوی سازمان سنجش هم رحم نکنه*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

سلام. من کد سوابق تحصیلی و کد دانش آموزیمو که وارد می کنم.خطا میده ،میگه همچین کدی وجود نداره.کسی می تونی راهنمایی کنه که چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Serram

اون سایت dipcode برای سوابق تحصیلی که باز نمیشه به جاش کد سوابق تحصیلی تون رو از اینجا بگیرید: www.sanjesh.org

----------


## MAhUR_1400

دوستان من این خطا رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mowrteza

> دوستان من این خطا رو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟


برا منم همین خطارو میزنه، همه چی رو هم درست میزنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mowrteza

> *دوستان شما هم نمیتوانید وارد صفحه ثبت نام بشید؟؟؟ برای من تو لودینگ میمونه*


آره من صبح و ظهر زدم زده بود در حال بارگزاری .... ولی از غروب درست شده، اما اطلاعات رو درست میزنم همین اروری که بالا گفتند رو برا منم میزنه ، کنکوری که نکوست از ثبت نامش پیداست

----------


## MAhUR_1400

دوستان برای شما هم تو مرحله ی سوابق تحصیلی خطا میده؟لطفا اگه خطا میده بگید لااقل خیالم راحت بشه که من فقط اینطور نیستم

----------


## Mowrteza

> دوستان برای شما هم تو مرحله ی سوابق تحصیلی خطا میده؟لطفا اگه خطا میده بگید لااقل خیالم راحت بشه که من فقط اینطور نیستم


برا ما هم خطا میده ، خیالت راحت

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> برا منم همین خطارو میزنه، همه چی رو هم درست میزنم


الان می خواین چیکار کنید هی خطا میده؟ اعصابم خورد شده :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> برا ما هم خطا میده ، خیالت راحت


ممنون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mowrteza

> الان می خواین چیکار کنید هی خطا میده؟ اعصابم خورد شده


ایراد از سمت سازمان سنجشه صد در صد، درست میشه ، اینا تو ثبت نام‌موندن بعد میان هارت و پورت میکنن میخوایم تحول ایجاد کنیم در کنکور، مدیریت ی ثبت نام رو نمیتونن انجام بدن آقای توسعه گر (اکسپند) اما زبون دارن سه متر

----------


## Mowrteza

> ممنون


سایت اکی شد

----------


## Lyra.kooki

دوستان سایت دیپ کد اصلا باز نمیشه.کلا از دسترس خارجه.من دوسال گذشته کد سوابق تحصیلیم یکسان بوده به نظر شما امسالم همونه یا عوض شده؟
کسایی که فارغ التحصیلن ممنون میشم کمک کنن

----------


## Serram

> دوستان سایت دیپ کد اصلا باز نمیشه.کلا از دسترس خارجه.من دوسال گذشته کد سوابق تحصیلیم یکسان بوده به نظر شما امسالم همونه یا عوض شده؟
> کسایی که فارغ التحصیلن ممنون میشم کمک کنن


یه خورده بالاتر گفته بودم سوابق تحصیلیت رو از اینجا بگیر: www.sanjesh.org
روش کلیک کن.

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> یه خورده بالاتر گفته بودم سوابق تحصیلیت رو از اینجا بگیر: www.sanjesh.org
> روش کلیک کن.


ندیدم پیامتو.وای جدا نمیدونم چجوری تشکر کنم ازت.مرسی^-^
نجات دادی منو

----------


## Reza taju

مکن ای صبح طلوع :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

دوستان من الان اومدم ثبت نام کردم.مرحله ی اخر که می خواست کد پیگیری و پرونده رو بده .منو انداخت بیرون.من الان باید چطور دسترسی پیدا کنم به  این کد ها .چون اصلا کد پرونده ندارم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

تو رو خدا محض رضای خدا جواب بدید :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Elnaz07

کسی میدونه چرا کد سوابق بالا نمیاد ،سایت جدید داره؟!چجوری شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAhUR_1400


دوستان من الان اومدم ثبت نام کردم.مرحله ی اخر که می خواست کد پیگیری و پرونده رو بده .منو انداخت بیرون.من الان باید چطور دسترسی پیدا کنم به  این کد ها .چون اصلا کد پرونده ندارم


دوباره برو به بخش ثبت نام . کد خرید و اینا رو بزن مراحلو طی کن ( چون سیستم فکر میکنه ویرایش میکنی) تایید کن ببین حل شدش*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *دوباره برو به بخش ثبت نام . کد خرید و اینا رو بزن مراحلو طی کن ( چون سیستم فکر میکنه ویرایش میکنی) تایید کن ببین حل شدش*


*سلام.این کاری که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم.میگه قبلا با این کد ثبت نام شده و مراحل جلو نمیره .* :Yahoo (2):

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *دوباره برو به بخش ثبت نام . کد خرید و اینا رو بزن مراحلو طی کن ( چون سیستم فکر میکنه ویرایش میکنی) تایید کن ببین حل شدش*


با این سريال ثبت نام قبلا ثبت نام انجام گردیده است
شما مي توانيد از طريق اين لينک اطلاعات ثبت نام شده را مشاهده کنيد

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAhUR_1400



سلام.این کاری که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم.میگه قبلا با این کد ثبت نام شده و مراحل جلو نمیره .


ساعت کاری همین امروز زنگ بزن سنجش جریانو بگو*

----------


## hediyeh80

> *سلام.این کاری که شما گفتید رو انجام دادم.میگه قبلا با این کد ثبت نام شده و مراحل جلو نمیره .*


سلام باید به قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات برید درست میشه

----------


## hediyeh80

> * یا ابلفضضضضضض این دیگه چیه؟؟؟ سایت رو کن فیکونش کرده اند
> 
> 
> این پور عباس فکر کنم به لوگوی سازمان سنجش هم رحم نکنه*


               سام الان ما هایی که نظام قدیم هستیم یعنی مثلا من  سال 96 دیپلم گرفتم باید نظام ترمی واحدی رو در شروع ثبت نام  انتخاب کنیم؟ درسته؟

----------


## Mirrorball

بروبچ پشت کنکور. تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم باید چی بزنیم؟
و این دیگه چه کوفتیه؟ ۱۴۰۱؟ سال گذشته؟ ها؟

----------


## Mirrorball

این مدل سایت جدید فازش چیه؟ من تو همون قدیمیه دارم ثبت نام میکنم. مشکل داره؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> بروبچ پشت کنکور. تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم باید چی بزنیم؟
> و این دیگه چه کوفتیه؟ ۱۴۰۱؟ سال گذشته؟ ها؟


*سنجش قاطی کرده امسال 
میخواستن سایت جدید ران کنن که به مشکل خورده باز سایت قدیمی رو بالا اوردنش

بعد تو ببین با این زیر ساهت که یک سال خوردن و خوابیدن و یه سایت رو درستش نمیکننن رئیس سازمان میاد میگه کنکور تمام الکترونیکی میشود . ایجاست که باید بالا آورد*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سام الان ما هایی که نظام قدیم هستیم یعنی مثلا من  سال 96 دیپلم گرفتم باید نظام ترمی واحدی رو در شروع ثبت نام  انتخاب کنیم؟ درسته؟


بله

----------


## Mirrorball

> *سنجش قاطی کرده امسال 
> میخواستن سایت جدید ران کنن که به مشکل خورده باز سایت قدیمی رو بالا اوردنش
> 
> بعد تو ببین با این زیر ساهت که یک سال خوردن و خوابیدن و یه سایت رو درستش نمیکننن رئیس سازمان میاد میگه کنکور تمام الکترونیکی میشود . ایجاست که باید بالا آورد*


  تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی بزنم؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان من این گزینه ای که گفته کنکور سال پیش 1401!! ثبت نام کرده ام رو بزنم یا نزنم؟ و تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی بزنم؟


*فرقی نداره زدن و نزدنش 
ولی اون 1401 منظورش 1400 است که اشتباه درج شده اونجا 
اگه کنکور 1400 شرکت کردی بزنش*

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> *
> 
> ساعت کاری همین امروز زنگ بزن سنجش جریانو بگو*


یه مشت مفت خور نشستن تو سازمان سنجش.از صبح 100 بار زنگ زدم همش رو اشغاله یبار خط ازاد نشده.اخه بگو سازمان سنجش(...) سه تا اپراتور برای یک میلیون دانش اموز کافیه

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی بزنم؟


پایین کارنامه نوشته تاریخ رو

----------


## MAhUR_1400

> سلام باید به قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات برید درست میشه


 خوب قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات کد پرونده می خواد  که من ندارم لعنت بشه این سایت :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hediyeh80

> خوب قسمت ویرایش اطلاعات کد پرونده می خواد  که من ندارم لعنت بشه این سایت


 سریع بپر تو سیستم پاسخگویی از کارشناسا بپرس اونا بهتر راهنماییت میکنند اطلاعاتت رو به علاوه سریال 12 رقمی رو بهشون بگو فقط سریع که اینا درسته میگند تا یک سر کاریم ولی 12 تعطیل میکنند یا 12 و نیم  :Yahoo (75):  من همین  یه  ساعت پیش سوالی پرسیدم جوابمو دادن

----------


## Archer_44

> اون سایت dipcode برای سوابق تحصیلی که باز نمیشه به جاش کد سوابق تحصیلی تون رو از اینجا بگیرید: www.sanjesh.org


سلام، من تو سنجش رفتم ، میزنه اطلاعات یافت نشد  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (75): 
چه وضعشه ، خدا بگرده برا سال دیگه که میخان کنکور رو الکترونیکی کنن :Yahoo (43):

----------


## qmars10



----------


## Serram

من یه گواهی موقت پایان متوسطه دارم یه کارنامه دیپلم. هر کدوم یه تاریخ داره الان تاریخ اخذ دیپلم‌رو کدوم بزنم خب؟

----------


## Serram

من مدرک کارشناسی دارم و دارم دوباره کنکور میدم. الان تو ردیف ۳۲ اونجا که زده قبولی روزانه‌ باید بزنم هیچ کدام یا باید بزنم ثیت نام نموده ام؟ 
آخه بعدش بند فارغ‌التحصیلان داره.

----------


## mohammad1397

> *سنجش قاطی کرده امسال 
> میخواستن سایت جدید ران کنن که به مشکل خورده باز سایت قدیمی رو بالا اوردنش
> 
> بعد تو ببین با این زیر ساهت که یک سال خوردن و خوابیدن و یه سایت رو درستش نمیکننن رئیس سازمان میاد میگه کنکور تمام الکترونیکی میشود . ایجاست که باید بالا آورد*


بزودی اونم مجبوره از پامنقل بلند بشه و واقعیت ها ببینه یا لااقل از برادران چینی برای تامین امنیت ازمون الگو بگیره بجای اراحیفی مثل ازمون الکترونیکی 


تقلب درچین بسیار پیشرفته‌تر از هر کجای جهان است. دانش آموزان چینی با توجه به بالا بودن سطح امنیت امتحانات مجبورند از پیچیده‌ترین امکانات جاسوسی استفاده کنند. در طول سالیان گذشته دوربین‌های مخفی، وسایل ارتباط رادیویی و ملزومات شنود و جاسوسی بسیاری که با استفاده از آن‌ها می‌تواند پرسش و پاسخ‌ها را رد و بدل کرد در جواهرات، عینک، کیف جیبی، خودکار، خط کش و لباس داوطلبان کشف شده است.

سرنوشت ساز بودن این آزمون باعث شده است تا تقلب نقش عمده‌ای در این کنکور داشته باشد و البته مجازات شدیدی هم برای متقلبان در نظر گرفته می‌شود. مسئولان چینی در قوانین جدید اعلام کرده‌اند که اشخاص متقلب حتی با هفت سال زندان روبرو خواهند شد.

سالن جلسات کنکور چینی‌ها هم عجیب است. تصور کنید پهپادها از بالای سر داوطلبان عبور می‌کنند و رفتارهای مشکوک دانش آموزان را ثبت می‌کنند. مراقبان نیز همگی مجهز به وسایل و تجهیزات بازرسی هستند تا دانش آموزان هیچ شانسی برای تقلب نداشته باشند.

همچنین امسال نظارت سختگیرانه‌تری هم قبل و هم در حین برگزاری آزمون انجام می‌شود و دانش آموزان قبل از ورود به آزمون باید به وسیله کیت‌های بازرسی ردیاب بازدید بدنی بشوند و در حین آزمون هم همچون سال‌های گذشته پهپادها رفتارهای مشکوک و امواج رادیویی موجود در سالن جلسات را ردیابی می‌کنند.

----------


## Elnaz07

نه همونه، شما چجوری کد سوابقتون گرفتید ،یه سایته هر چی میزنم وارد نمیشه

----------


## Negin_M27

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elnaz07


نه همونه، شما چجوری کد سوابقتون گرفتید ،یه سایته هر چی میزنم وارد نمیشه


اگه فارغ التحصیل هستید و به کد پارسالتون دسترسی دارید همون کد هست عوض نشده
سایت دیپ کد هم اوکیه باز میشه ولی اگه همچنان مشکل داشتید از سایت سنجش هم میشه گرفت
بچه ها تو صفحه های قبل توضیح دادن
تاریخ تولد و کد ملی وارد کنید کد سوابق تحصیلی و ریز نمرات براتون میاد*

----------


## Elnaz07

نظام قدیمی هستم تو خود سنجش میده سوم پیش

----------


## hediyeh80

الان مگه پیام نور غیر روزانه نمیشه ؟منم انصراف دادم الان این 1399 مال چیه؟کسی میدونه اون تاریخ انصراف و همچنین شماره انصراف همونی هست که گوشه برگه انصراف از دانشگاه نوشته؟

----------


## ahmad01

سلام میگم فرق با پیامک و عدم پیامک چیه؟ چیا ارسال میشه ؟ چیز مهمی ارسال میشه ؟ چون بیرون بدون پیامک واسم ثبت کرده با اینکه بهش تذکر داده بودم :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1397


بزودی اونم مجبوره از پامنقل بلند بشه و واقعیت ها ببینه یا لااقل از برادران چینی برای تامین امنیت ازمون الگو بگیره بجای اراحیفی مثل ازمون الکترونیکی 


تقلب درچین بسیار پیشرفته‌تر از هر کجای جهان است. دانش آموزان چینی با توجه به بالا بودن سطح امنیت امتحانات مجبورند از پیچیده‌ترین امکانات جاسوسی استفاده کنند. در طول سالیان گذشته دوربین‌های مخفی، وسایل ارتباط رادیویی و ملزومات شنود و جاسوسی بسیاری که با استفاده از آن‌ها می‌تواند پرسش و پاسخ‌ها را رد و بدل کرد در جواهرات، عینک، کیف جیبی، خودکار، خط کش و لباس داوطلبان کشف شده است.

سرنوشت ساز بودن این آزمون باعث شده است تا تقلب نقش عمده‌ای در این کنکور داشته باشد و البته مجازات شدیدی هم برای متقلبان در نظر گرفته می‌شود. مسئولان چینی در قوانین جدید اعلام کرده‌اند که اشخاص متقلب حتی با هفت سال زندان روبرو خواهند شد.

سالن جلسات کنکور چینی‌ها هم عجیب است. تصور کنید پهپادها از بالای سر داوطلبان عبور می‌کنند و رفتارهای مشکوک دانش آموزان را ثبت می‌کنند. مراقبان نیز همگی مجهز به وسایل و تجهیزات بازرسی هستند تا دانش آموزان هیچ شانسی برای تقلب نداشته باشند.

همچنین امسال نظارت سختگیرانه‌تری هم قبل و هم در حین برگزاری آزمون انجام می‌شود و دانش آموزان قبل از ورود به آزمون باید به وسیله کیت‌های بازرسی ردیاب بازدید بدنی بشوند و در حین آزمون هم همچون سال‌های گذشته پهپادها رفتارهای مشکوک و امواج رادیویی موجود در سالن جلسات را ردیابی می‌کنند.


مال اونا اونطوری
پارسال من فکر کردم میخوام برم حرم امام رضا 

همه میرفتن دستاشونو باز میکردن ، یارو دست میکشید میگفت بفرما*

----------


## Elnaz07

کد پیگیری و شماره پرونده برات پیامک میکنه

----------


## hediyeh80

> بله


 ببخشید یه سوال دیگه دارم الان من یه بار وضعیت تحصیلی مو زدم دانشجو انصرافی ثبت نام کردم بعدش دیدم کادرش خالیه بعد ویرایش کردم زدم دانشجو غیر روزانه بعد تایید دیدم بازم کادرش خالیه با وجود اینکه 1بار هم از فرصت ویرایش استفاده کرده بودم  الان مشکلی برام به وجود نمیاد تاریخ انصراف از دانشگاهو نوشتم تو کادرش ولی شماره انصرافو نداشتم

----------


## Serram

تو این سامانه اینترنتی سایت سنجش سوال بپرسیم جواب میدن یا باید حتما تلفنی زنگ‌ بزنیم؟

----------


## Sad_Satan

عزیزان معدل کل دیپلم روازکجامیشه پیداکرد؟کارنامه ای ک پارسال بمادادن معدل کلی نداره توسایت سنجش هم فقط نمرات نهایی هست چه کنم؟!

----------


## Archer_44

سلام، من تو ثبت نام معدل سال یازدهم رو اشتباه وارد کردم ، الان که پرینت گرفتم متوجه شدم :Yahoo (117):  میشه ویرایش کرد ؟

----------


## Aliva00

سلام 
1 تاریخ اخذ مدرک رو چی بزنم رفتم کافی نت زده 1400/4/30
میگم مشکلی واسه نظام وظیفه نشه چون من سال دوممه و میگن یک سال بعد دیپلم معافیت تحصیلی تموم میشه 
2 چرا تو بخش اینکه پارسال شرکت کردین نوشته 99 
ممنون میشم اگه پاسخ بدین @josef

----------


## Elnaz07

> عزیزان معدل کل دیپلم روازکجامیشه پیداکرد؟کارنامه ای ک پارسال بمادادن معدل کلی نداره توسایت سنجش هم فقط نمرات نهایی هست چه کنم؟!


مدرسه مراجعه کنید

----------


## Elnaz07

> سلام، من تو ثبت نام معدل سال یازدهم رو اشتباه وارد کردم ، الان که پرینت گرفتم متوجه شدم میشه ویرایش کرد ؟


آره ویرایش کن

----------


## erfan.soltani

اقا کد عنوان دیپلم از کجا پیدا میشه؟

----------


## CHARON IV

کد دیپلم ریاضی: 10
کد دیپلم تجربی: 11

----------


## erfan.soltani

بچه ها نگاه کنید بند 20 زده 0یعنی گفته کد دانش آموزیت صفره تعقیرم نمیشه داد باید چیکار کنم

----------


## erfan.soltani

​تروخدا کمکم کنید

----------


## scorpion2020

سلام برای ویرایش اطلاعات کد پرونده و اون یکی رو وارد میکنم میگه وجود نداره البته تازه ثبت نام کردم...! الان بایید چیکار کنم یادم رفت دست چپ رو بزنم

----------


## Archer_44

> سلام برای ویرایش اطلاعات کد پرونده و اون یکی رو وارد میکنم میگه وجود نداره البته تازه ثبت نام کردم...! الان بایید چیکار کنم یادم رفت دست چپ رو بزنم


سایت سنجش بعضی مواقع قاطی می‌کنه ، دو سه ساعت دیگه امتحان کن، البته شاید اطلاعاتت هم نادرست باشه

----------


## PAYDAR0

> بچه ها نگاه کنید بند 20 زده 0یعنی گفته کد دانش آموزیت صفره تعقیرم نمیشه داد باید چیکار کنمفایل پیوست 99523


*برای من و دوستانم هم به همین شکله
فکر کنم تا چند ساعت دیگه مشکلش حل بشه*

----------


## erfan.soltani

> *برای من و دوستانم هم به همین شکله
> فکر کنم تا چند ساعت دیگه مشکلش حل بشه*


 سلام مشکل شما حل شد؟

----------


## Deep Blue

سلام
اون قسمتی که کد سوابق رو وارد میکنم همه چی درسته جز سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم و هر دو رو هم زده سال92 ! 
از یه طرف من شهر خودمون نیستم تایید نکنم باید از آموزش پرورش اونجا اقدام کنم از یک طرف هم میترسم تایید کنم بعدا شر بشه :Yahoo (19):  راهی بلد نیستید که بدون مرجعه حضوری بشه مشکلو حل کرد؟؟اصلا مهمه سال اخذ مدرک؟ تا قبلا درست بود نمیدونم امسال چرا اینجوری شده
اینم بگم که توی سایت سنجش اونجایی که سوابقو گرفتم درسته، ولی موقع ثبت نام اشتباه میزنه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## erfan.soltani

> سلام
> اون قسمتی که کد سوابق رو وارد میکنم همه چی درسته جز سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم و هر دو رو هم زده سال92 ! 
> از یه طرف من شهر خودمون نیستم تایید نکنم باید از آموزش پرورش اونجا اقدام کنم از یک طرف هم میترسم تایید کنم بعدا شر بشه راهی بلد نیستید که بدون مرجعه حضوری بشه مشکلو حل کرد؟؟اصلا مهمه سال اخذ مدرک؟ تا قبلا درست بود نمیدونم امسال چرا اینجوری شده


​اینم یه باگه برا من صبح کد دانش آموزیمو زده بود0 حالا تاریخ اخد دیپلمو پیشمو زده 95 من دیگه ثبت میکنم به درک هرچی پیش اومد ولی تنها چیزی که ممکنه گیر بدن اینه که نمرات باهم نخونن فک کنم سالو اینا مهم نیست

----------


## Deep Blue

> ​اینم یه باگه برا من صبح کد دانش آموزیمو زده بود0 حالا تاریخ اخد دیپلمو پیشمو زده 95 من دیگه ثبت میکنم به درک هرچی پیش اومد ولی تنها چیزی که ممکنه گیر بدن اینه که نمرات باهم نخونن فک کنم سالو اینا مهم نیست


اگه کدتون درست شد میشه اطلاع بدید؟
من تا جمعه هم صبر میکنم کاش خودش درست بشه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## erfan.soltani

> اگه کدتون درست شد میشه اطلاع بدید؟
> من تا جمعه هم صبر میکنم کاش خودش درست بشه


ولا من از صبح اعصاب برام نموند دیگه امروزو درس نخوندم اصلا.... الان اومدم دیدم کده درست شده ولی تاریخ اخد دیپلمم و مدرک پیشم یکین ولی دیگه الان گفتم به جهنم ثبتو زدم تموم شدو رفت شما هم اصلا مجبورید تا جمعه صبرکنید اگه درست شد که خداروشکر اگه نه شنبه صبح باید برید برای آموزش پرورش مرده شوره سایتشنو ببرن یه سایتو **** ببین خود کنکورو چیکار میکنن

----------


## erfan.soltani

> سلام
> اون قسمتی که کد سوابق رو وارد میکنم همه چی درسته جز سال اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم و هر دو رو هم زده سال92 ! 
> از یه طرف من شهر خودمون نیستم تایید نکنم باید از آموزش پرورش اونجا اقدام کنم از یک طرف هم میترسم تایید کنم بعدا شر بشه راهی بلد نیستید که بدون مرجعه حضوری بشه مشکلو حل کرد؟؟اصلا مهمه سال اخذ مدرک؟ تا قبلا درست بود نمیدونم امسال چرا اینجوری شده
> اینم بگم که توی سایت سنجش اونجایی که سوابقو گرفتم درسته، ولی موقع ثبت نام اشتباه میزنه


بعد اینکه ثبت میکنید سال اخذ دیپلمو مدرک پیش درست میشه من وقتی داشتم اطلاعاتو وارد میکردم تاریخا یکی بودن بعد برگه ثبت نامو چاپ کردم دیدم تاریخا درستن خدایی سایتو ببین :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## behdesign

سلام دوستان
چند ساعته دارم ثبت نام میکنم ولی انگار سایت قاط زده
میگه شما قبلا ثبت نام کردید و یه شماره پرونده میده میگه برو ویرایش کن
رفتم توی سایت که کد پشتیبانی بهم کد پیگیری بده، ثبتنام کردم ولی با کد کاربری و رمزی که برام اومده وارد نمیشه
نمیدونم چه گلی باید به سرم بریزم  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112): 

کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## behdesign

این سایت سازمان سنجش چرا ترکیده امروز؟

----------


## MohammadAliB

سلام دوستان، من می خوام تو کنکور سال بعد ثبت نام کنم، قبلا هم تو کنکور 97 و 99 شرکت کردم، تو روند ثبت نام، تو قستمی که باید کد سوابق دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنم خطا می ده.
میگه کد سوابق درست نیستن. در حالی که من با همون کد ها تو دوتا کنکور ثبت نام کردم. ممکنه کدها تغییر کرده باشن؟ باید چه کار کنم؟
فایل پیوست 99536

----------


## SajadMarvel

سلام
من دو ساله کد تایید سوابق تحصیلیمو گرفتم و با همون هردفعه ثبت نام میکنم امسال میرم تو دیپ کد میگه شماره همراه با کد ملی مغایرت دارد!! برامم نمیاره و میگه به مدرسه مراجعه کنید!!! فردا اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه واسه هموون منم با همون کدهای دو سال پیش ثبت نام میکردم ثبت نام کردم و ریز نمراتمم درست اورد و تایید کردم
بعدا واسم مشکل پیش میاد؟ باید حتما تو دیپ کد امسال هم تایید کنم؟

----------


## Negin_M27

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SajadMarvel


سلام
من دو ساله کد تایید سوابق تحصیلیمو گرفتم و با همون هردفعه ثبت نام میکنم امسال میرم تو دیپ کد میگه شماره همراه با کد ملی مغایرت دارد!! برامم نمیاره و میگه به مدرسه مراجعه کنید!!! فردا اخرین مهلت ثبت نامه واسه هموون منم با همون کدهای دو سال پیش ثبت نام میکردم ثبت نام کردم و ریز نمراتمم درست اورد و تایید کردم
بعدا واسم مشکل پیش میاد؟ باید حتما تو دیپ کد امسال هم تایید کنم؟


سلام واسه من که اصلا اون سایت ها باز نشد منم معطلش نشدم
کد پارسالم رو داشتم تو سایت سنجش زدم ریزنمرات و اطلاعات که درست بود با همون ثبت نام کردم
وقتی میگید ریز نمراتتون اوکی بوده دیگه بعید میدونم مشکلی باشه و نیاز به تایید بخواد*

----------

